#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Você tem experiencia em MIMO?

## 1929

Gostaria de saber mais detalhes práticos sobre esta tecnologia. 
Os detalhes teóricos já li na net.
Mas tenho algumas dúvidas quanto ao desempenho, alcance e até mesmo sobre instalação física do equipamento.

Estes equipamentos vem com 2 ou 3 antenas. Mas já tem modelos com antenas destacáveis.
Significa isso que pode ser instalado numa caixa hermética lá na torre e colocar 3 setoriais, todas na mesma direção para atender o setor com esta tecnologia MIMO? E usando placa compatível no cliente, se consegue mesmo aumento de cobertura, como por exemplo, eliminando antena externa no cliente?

Quem está usando com sucesso?

----------


## 1929

Contatando um vendedor sobre o uso de um equipamento destes em torre, ele me disse que daria para usar só uma antena.
Fiquei no mínimo intrigado, porque se deixar as outras saídas sem carga, não poderia queimá-las?
Pelo menos, transmissores de rádio amador sem antena, queima direto.

E se usar só uma antena, toda aquela explicação que se encontra na net, sobre reflexão, diminuição de interferências, blá, blá, blá, vai por água abaixo. Passaria a se comportar como outro AP qualquer.

Nestes APs "normalmente" são dois transmissores e tres receptores trabalhando em conjunto para obter o máximo de rendimento.
Acho que é conversa de vendedor.

Já vi boas referências aqui sobre o uso indoor. Mas, e para uso como provedor? Vai aumentar mesmo o alcance? Não é nem mesmo questão de velocidade mas sim de obter um alcance mais estável para atender a notebooks. Isso é o que eu queria.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Acho que não tem nada homologado.

----------


## 1929

> Acho que não tem nada homologado.


Pois eu nem me lembrei de dar uma verificada.

Mas lendo sobre a tecnologia, talvêz seja uma saída para ampliar a cobertura. Mas parece que ninguém ainda usou outdoor.

O problema é que para experimentar vai uns bons trocados: 
1 rádio mais ou menos 350 a 500.
1 placa pci ou usb entre 150 e 200
+ 3 antenas setoriais.

Eu estou quase a fim de enfrentar este desafio e ver de perto se funciona mesmo.

----------


## jodrix

Amigo, na minha opinião não emplaca, equipamento caro, sem hologação e sem testes....com estes precos é mais facil usar 5.8 que ja tem equipamento homologado, e os preços tão caindo, aqui empresas ja estão todas em 5.8.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo, na minha opinião não emplaca, equipamento caro, sem hologação e sem testes....com estes precos é mais facil usar 5.8 que ja tem equipamento homologado, e os preços tão caindo, aqui empresas ja estão todas em 5.8.


Preço aos poucos já está caindo.
Homologação realmente é um problema.

Mas o pior são os testes. Ninguém ainda experimentou, pelo visto.

5.8 ainda não vai resolver o problema da mobilidade, para usar notebook tranquilmente em toda a área de cobertura do provedor. Não tenho problemas com poluição "ainda".

----------


## Josue Guedes

2,4 Ghz atende bem ainda, se você montar células de baixa potência com clientes no máximo a 1 km, funciona, por mais que seja poluído. Acredito que nossa salvação será WiMax, cabo acho muito problemático.

----------


## 1929

> 2,4 Ghz atende bem ainda, se você montar células de baixa potência com clientes no máximo a 1 km, funciona, por mais que seja poluído. Acredito que nossa salvação será WiMax, cabo acho muito problemático.


Josué, acho que a questão da homolgação não vai atrapalhar porque achei alguns modelos já homologados:
Linksys : WRT150N
WRT300N
WRT600N
WPC300N
WAP4400N
D-Link : DIR-635
Belkin: F5D88231

Alguns destes tem antena fixa e outros removível.
E você tem razão, células dentro de um raio de 1 KM funciona muito bem em baixa potencia. É como tenho aqui.
Mas ainda não atende a mobilidade com notebooks.
E é isso que eu gostaria de saber se o protocolo 802.11N pode suprir. Todos os fabricantes alegam que há um aumento de cobertura. Mas quanto é este aumento? Ninguém sabe.

Wimax é muito dinheiro. pelo menos por enquanto. Acho ainda que a única opção que sobra seria o modo N, para continuar na parada e mesmo assim se permitir mobilidade. 
O que está me preocupando é toda esta concorrencia que as teles que detem o poder de conexão estão fazendo. Hoje mesmo me ligaram oferecendo para outro nº de fone que tenho, uma ADSL de 1 mega por 89,00 e com 200minutos de fonia e assinatura tudo num só pacote. E 400kbps por 59,00 pois estão abrindo novas portas na central.
Na minha cidade, basicamente quem quer internet via rádio é quem não quer ter um telefone fixo. Via celular não pegou muito bem, porque também não está andando.
Aí só está mesmo sobrando para mim é usuário que quer internet baratinha. Este é o pior futuro que avisto.
Colocar 100, 200 usuários baratin, PC baratin comprado em Magazines que não dá suporte, instalação baratin, e por aí vai. Estes novos usuários de computador que estão chegando sem o mínimo de conhecimento de PC, ainda conseguem em uma semana deixar o windows todo desconfigurado e tu lá em volta fazendo reconfiguração etc. porque os caras querem é que funcione. Tu deixa tudo bonitinho e na semana seguinte o filho vai lá e mexe tudo de novo. Como o cara quer tudo baratin, se cobrar visita ele começa a chiar. E vai fazer este povo entender...
Definitivamente, usuário BARATIN é bucha.

----------


## ijr

Acredito que o N não vai funcionar legal para outdoor.

Talves um ponto-a-ponto com 3 direcionais funcione.... aumentando o troughout.

----------


## 1929

> Acredito que o N não vai funcionar legal para outdoor.
> 
> Talves um ponto-a-ponto com 3 direcionais funcione.... aumentando o troughout.


Pois a minha idéia seria usar 3 setoriais.

Os primeiros que apareceram não permitiam uso de antena externa.
Os mais recentes ja tem o conector, então a conclusão é que deveria funcionar com 3 setoriais.

E para cobrir todos os 360º precisaria 3 rádios com 3 setoriais de 120º para cada rádio.

Eu penso que funcionará, mas quanto para melhor é que é a dúvida. Talvêz não compense o investimento alto.
Alguns relatos que li na net, e todos indoor, falam em aumento do troughout para 70, 80 mbps, bem longe dos 300 apregoados, mas já seria um belíssimo aumento.
Mas quanto ao alcance não li nada que confirmasse aumentos que no meu caso é o que mais me interessa para permitir mobilidade para uso de notebook. Só vejo falar em aumentos na cobertura, nos datasheet dos fabricantes.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Problema maior que vejo na mobilidade, é como o sinal de TX de LapTop vai chegar até a antena do provedor. Em 2,4 Ghz, um LapTop dentro da casa do cara entre 4 paredes, acho que não vai rolar não. Isso daria certo em 900 Mhz. Um POP com setoriais em 900 e os clientes de LapTop com 900Mhz, acho que deve funcionar.

----------


## 1929

> Problema maior que vejo na mobilidade, é como o sinal de TX de LapTop vai chegar até a antena do provedor. Em 2,4 Ghz, um LapTop dentro da casa do cara entre 4 paredes, acho que não vai rolar não. Isso daria certo em 900 Mhz. Um POP com setoriais em 900 e os clientes de LapTop com 900Mhz, acho que deve funcionar.


É outra opção.
Apesar de que tem relatos que o tráfego nos 900 fica muito lento.
E placa PCI 900 ainda está caro e não vi nada de 900 USB.

Esta idéia do modo N me surgiu depois que um amigo me relatou que com notebook que tem o A/B/G/N, ele estava pegando um sinal de wireless em modo N.
E entre a casa dele e a região donde vinha o sinal tinha uma avenida, linha férrea e outra avenida. E ele não estava na avenida mas sim uma rua atrás. Só não conectou porque tinha criptografia., mas a distância era considerável.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> É outra opção.
> Apesar de que tem relatos que o tráfego nos 900 fica muito lento.
> E placa PCI 900 ainda está caro e não vi nada de 900 USB.
> 
> Esta idéia do modo N me surgiu depois que um amigo me relatou que com notebook que tem o A/B/G/N, ele estava pegando um sinal de wireless em modo N.
> E entre a casa dele e a região donde vinha o sinal tinha uma avenida, linha férrea e outra avenida. E ele não estava na avenida mas sim uma rua atrás. Só não conectou porque tinha criptografia., mas a distância era considerável.


Ele estava apenas com as anteninhas no AP? o NoteBook dele era padrão N?

----------


## 1929

> Ele estava apenas com as anteninhas no AP? o NoteBook dele era padrão N?


Pois foi isso que chamou a atenção dele. O notebook dele tem placa interna padrão A/B/G/N. E ao procurar redes disponívleis apareceu esta no padrão N. Ele só sabe que vem do outro lado dos trilhos, mas num exame visual não achou nenhuma antena externa irradiando. Deve ser com as anteninhas do AP mesmo. Talvêz alguém num prédio mais elevado.
Mas teóricamente se com as anteninhas funciona, com setoriais deveria ser muito melhor.

----------


## Alpine

Cita alguns AP de linha profissional 5.8 para trabalhar...

Hoje trabalho com MIMO e ele tem uma performace diferenciada, mas realmente é mito esse lance de 300MBPS.

O troughput maior que ja consegui foi de 66. Agora o sinal sofre menos com o ruido e tem uma uniformidade melhor no netstumbler.

Boa sorte... :Rock:

----------


## 1929

> Cita alguns AP de linha profissional 5.8 para trabalhar...
> 
> Hoje trabalho com MIMO e ele tem uma performace diferenciada, mas realmente é mito esse lance de 300MBPS.
> 
> O troughput maior que ja consegui foi de 66. Agora o sinal sofre menos com o ruido e tem uma uniformidade melhor no netstumbler.
> 
> Boa sorte...


E você trabalha com eles com as antenas pequenas de 2 dbi de uso indoor ou você colocou em uso outdoor, com antenas externas de maior ganho?

----------


## Magal

Site com matéria sobre o MIMO.

MIMO Wireless Guide - Gumph

----------


## 1929

> Site com matéria sobre o MIMO.
> 
> MIMO Wireless Guide - Gumph


Obrigado Magal,

deu bem onde eu tinha dúvidas:

_One downside to MIMO hardware, is that it is usually not suitable for very long range point-to-point links using an external antenna, as the multiple antenna of a MIMO access point are usually not removable. Some MIMO routers don't have and external antenna at all. So if you want to connect two buildings wirelessly, it would be best to use conventional 802.11g harware rather than MIMO specific hardware with multiple antenna._

Ponto a ponto então dá prá esquecer. Apesar de que não seria este o objetivo. Em 5.8 ainda é insubstituível.
Talvêz seja por isso que a Linksys no modelo novo já vem com as antenas fixas. No primeiro era removível.

Só fica agora a dúvida sobre o alcance para aplicações com notebook. Ele melhora o sinal dentro de uma área pela capacidade de ler multiplos sinais refletidos. Se cobrisse um raio de 500 metros com segurança já seria ótimo. Aí seria o caso de colocar POPs com 1 km de distância.

----------


## Magal

Caro 1929, procurando em meus alfarrábios achei outras matérias sobre o tópico.

CommsDesign - Exploiting MIMO Technology for Optimal Performance

http://videos.dac.com/42nd/slides/26-2.ppt

----------


## 1929

> Caro 1929, procurando em meus alfarrábios achei outras matérias sobre o tópico.
> 
> CommsDesign - Exploiting MIMO Technology for Optimal Performance
> 
> http://videos.dac.com/42nd/slides/26-2.ppt


Valeu Magal.

Artigos bem técnicos. Preciso ler eles mais outras vezes, mas basicamente dá para se tirar uma conclusão:

Novas tecnologias em wireless terão que passar necessariamente pelo MIMO.

Mas parece que por enquanto o uso indoor é pacífico. Resta ver aplicações outdoor.
Em português, tudo que se lê são retalhos retirados destes artigos. E o que me pareceu mais proveitoso na tecnologia é a capacidade de lidar com interferencias.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Estou montando meu 1° provedor agora, bem correndo atras de inumeras soluções e vendo este post achei a solução Outdoor da Parks muito interessante com tecnologia ao MIMO, o modelo BSW2400 (metro Wi-Fi) suporta até 254 usuarios e possui 6 antenas omni de 7.5dbi cada. 
Este equipamento foi sugerido pela engenharia da Parks para atender minha necessidade onde tenho um ponto extremamente alto (300m acima dos usuarios) num raio de 10km e distancia de 8Km (visada livre). Como minha intensão é chegar aos 1400 usuarios este equipamento é escalonavel e de facil integração do outras soluções backhaul.

*Modulação:*
 802.11b: DSSS (DBPSK, DQPSK, CCK)
802.11g: OFDM (64QAM, 16QAM, QPSK, BPSK)

*Descrição:* 
Um alcance superior em cada nó significa que a rede pode ser escalada para alcançar um grupo maior de usuários, proporcionando ganhos por assinante a custos mais baixos em termos de gastos com equipamento e operação. Além
disso, redes com pontos de acesso BWS2400 de alcance otimizado são de instalação mais simples e de manutenção mais fácil.
Alto ganho bidirecional de link permite ao BSW2400 penetrar em construções e paredes melhor do que os pontos de acesso convencionais, proporcionando um acesso completo à rede para as pessoas  onde vivem, trabalham, estudam e viajam. Uma penetração indoor mais profunda também ajuda a eliminar a necessidade por redes Wi-Fi indoor separadas.
Os provedores podem economizar até 50% em capital e gastos operacionais, acelerando o retorno do investimento e tornando os serviços metro wireless acessíveis a uma vasta gama de municipalidades e empresas. 

Anderson

----------


## 1929

Pesquisei no Google sobre BSW2400 e Parks mas não achei nada.

Tem algum link prá gente conhecer o "bichinho"?

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Pesquisei no Google sobre BSW2400 e Parks mas não achei nada.
> 
> Tem algum link prá gente conhecer o "bichinho"?


 
É lançamento, nem no site da Parks tem ele, rsrs.

Coloquei em anexo (.pdf).


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> É lançamento, nem no site da Parks tem ele, rsrs.
> 
> Coloquei em anexo (.pdf).
> 
> 
> Anderson


Uma das coisas que mais me chamou a atenção nas especificações é a sensibilidade de recepção. Isto não se encontra normalmente nos equipamentos compatíveis com 2.4.
Desde que eu li a primeira vêz sobre o MIMO, eu logo pensei nesta possibilidade de ampliar a cobertura com qualidade de sinal. Pela própria descrição da tecnologia se observa "em teoria" que ísto era possível. Resta ver se na prática vai dar mesmo tudo isso que se propõe.

Eles chegaram a falar em preço?
E que solução nos clientes eles sugeriram?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> É lançamento, nem no site da Parks tem ele, rsrs.
> 
> Coloquei em anexo (.pdf).
> 
> 
> Anderson


Legal, problema é conhecer na prática como fica, e Homologação. E o preço, você tem?

----------


## UsadosMAC

Oi pessoal,

O preço ainda não tenho.
Terei uma reunião dia 14/10 com eles para conhecer o produto, tive a proposta de ficar com o produto cerca de 30 a 60 dias para ver se realmente o produto atende minhas necessidades conforme especificado pelo engenheiro, se no final o produto me antender é só pagar o boleto ou caso não atender é só devolver.

Obs: para isso acontecer agora só falta instalarem meu link, rsrs (85 dias no aguardo..)


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Oi pessoal,
> 
> O preço ainda não tenho.
> Terei uma reunião dia 14/10 com eles para conhecer o produto, tive a proposta de ficar com o produto cerca de 30 a 60 dias para ver se realmente o produto atende minhas necessidades conforme especificado pelo engenheiro, se no final o produto me antender é só pagar o boleto ou caso não atender é só devolver.
> 
> Obs: para isso acontecer agora só falta instalarem meu link, rsrs (85 dias no aguardo..)
> 
> 
> Anderson


Proposta assim não dá prá recusar. É de pai prá filho.
Eu fiz um contato via email com eles para obter mais detalhes. Se me fizerem uma proposta assim, pego na hora, mesmo que depois o boleto seja caro, é só desistir. Pelo menos fica-se conhecendo esta tecnologia. Todos que usaram o MIMO, só usaram em aplicações indoor. E a curiosidade é exatamente o uso outdoor. E foi a primeira vêz que li algo de um fabricante elogiando especificamente o uso outdoor.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Oi pessoal,
> 
> O preço ainda não tenho.
> Terei uma reunião dia 14/10 com eles para conhecer o produto, tive a proposta de ficar com o produto cerca de 30 a 60 dias para ver se realmente o produto atende minhas necessidades conforme especificado pelo engenheiro, se no final o produto me antender é só pagar o boleto ou caso não atender é só devolver.
> 
> Obs: para isso acontecer agora só falta instalarem meu link, rsrs (85 dias no aguardo..)
> 
> 
> Anderson


Legal, boa sorte ai nos testes, não deixe de postar para nós como vai ser o resultado.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Proposta assim não dá prá recusar. É de pai prá filho.
> Eu fiz um contato via email com eles para obter mais detalhes. Se me fizerem uma proposta assim, pego na hora, mesmo que depois o boleto seja caro, é só desistir. Pelo menos fica-se conhecendo esta tecnologia. Todos que usaram o MIMO, só usaram em aplicações indoor. E a curiosidade é exatamente o uso outdoor. E foi a primeira vêz que li algo de um fabricante elogiando especificamente o uso outdoor.


Oi 1929,

Não funciona bem assim, voce não pode desistir simplesmente, os engenheiros vão acompanhar e caso de desistencia saber o motivo, caso esteja tudo funcionando conforme o negociado voce é obrigado a ficar....

Cara nós alem de se tornarmos um provedor somos uma revenda de informatica e tecnologia, estou falando por esperiencia propria com negociações que temos com clientes.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Oi 1929,
> 
> Não funciona bem assim, voce não pode desistir simplesmente, os engenheiros vão acompanhar e caso de desistencia saber o motivo, caso esteja tudo funcionando conforme o negociado voce é obrigado a ficar....
> 
> Cara nós alem de se tornarmos um provedor somos uma revenda de informatica e tecnologia, estou falando por esperiencia propria com negociações que temos com clientes.
> 
> 
> Anderson


É, então tem que ver melhor esta questão do preço. Estava bom demais. Mas estou levando fé nesta tecnologia.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> É, então tem que ver melhor esta questão do preço. Estava bom demais. Mas estou levando fé nesta tecnologia.


Eu tambem, devo ser o primeiro a utilizar esta tecnologia MIMO em outdoor, fazem questão que façamos o teste, eles importaram o produto e deve chegar na semana que vem.

Hoje tive a ótima noticia que meu link será instalado na quinta (16/10), caso nós fecharmos acordo para uso do equipamento notifico voces aqui no forum se realmente é funcional como fala nas especificações.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

Anderson, achei esta solução também. Não sei se já tem no Brasil.

No site da Ubiquiti tem este cartão com tecnologia MIMO dual band em 2.4 e 5.8 - SR71-A
Vale a pena olhar o data sheet . Preve o uso outdoor com grande alcance..

Acho que daqui para a frente esta tecnologia vai começar a deslanchar.
Aquele da Parks que voce citou vai ficar em torno de 20.000,00

Editando: com relação a este cartão, parece que ainda não tem compatibilidade com as RB Mk.
Mas no forum da Ubiquiti diz que é compativel com as RB Lite Station5 da Ubiquiti e configurando como bridge, deixa o servidor MK gerenciar. E segundo eles da versão 3.xx em diante já tem reconhecimento do protocolo N em 5.8

E o cartão já tem no PY. 102 dolares. Só o Lite Station5 que não tem lá.

----------


## 1929

Cada vêz me convenço mais que antes do wi-max, ainda tem muita coisa para surgir em wi-fi.

Além daquele da Parks que está alguns post mais atrás, agora achei este. Não sei se está disponível no Brasil. 
Mas a titulo de conhecimento vale a pena dar uma lida nos anexos.

Rádios em MIMO para 2.4 e 5.8 com características próprias para outdoor, seja ponto a ponto como distribuição.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Anderson, achei esta solução também. Não sei se já tem no Brasil.
> 
> No site da Ubiquiti tem este cartão com tecnologia MIMO dual band em 2.4 e 5.8 - SR71-A
> Vale a pena olhar o data sheet . Preve o uso outdoor com grande alcance..
> 
> Acho que daqui para a frente esta tecnologia vai começar a deslanchar.
> Aquele da Parks que voce citou vai ficar em torno de 20.000,00
> 
> Editando: com relação a este cartão, parece que ainda não tem compatibilidade com as RB Mk.
> ...


Oi tudo bem,

Tambem é lançamento esses da Ubiquiti, pois entrei no site deles cerca de 2 semanas e não havia encontrado, creio que devem chegar em 15 dias aqui no Brasil (prazo de importação).

O da Parks custa caro, mas as funcionabilidades dele por ser um equipamento rubusto, pequeno, atender 254 clientes online e atingir distancia de 8Km sem a necessidade de antena cliente é uma questão que me fez utilizar, aqui na minha cidade os usuários estão distantes divididos em áreas, não seria funcional colocar inumeras repetidoras em curtos espaços.

Pela descrição os equipamentos Ubiquiti são excelentes com frequencia, taxa de tranferencia, protocolos e alcance ótimos.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Cada vêz me convenço mais que antes do wi-max, ainda tem muita coisa para surgir em wi-fi.
> 
> Além daquele da Parks que está alguns post mais atrás, agora achei este. Não sei se está disponível no Brasil. 
> Mas a titulo de conhecimento vale a pena dar uma lida nos anexos.
> 
> Rádios em MIMO para 2.4 e 5.8 com características próprias para outdoor, seja ponto a ponto como distribuição.


Tambem concordo, eu fui na Futurecom aqui em São Paulo o que tem de tecnologia nova não é brincadeira, cada um promete milagres, mas 99% seram lançados no meio de 2009.

Estive pesquisando esta empresa (www.infinetwireless.com) e não encontrei representante deles aqui no Brasil apesar de ser uma empresa de 14 anos, a referencia mais proxima para compra deste produto aqui foi no proprio forum (Ponto a ponto de alto throughput 300 MB full-duplex. | UnderLinux Classificados).


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Tambem concordo, eu fui na Futurecom aqui em São Paulo o que tem de tecnologia nova não é brincadeira, cada um promete milagres, mas 99% seram lançados no meio de 2009.
> 
> Estive pesquisando esta empresa (www.infinetwireless.com) e não encontrei representante deles aqui no Brasil apesar de ser uma empresa de 14 anos, a referencia mais proxima para compra deste produto aqui foi no proprio forum (Ponto a ponto de alto throughput 300 MB full-duplex. | UnderLinux Classificados).
> 
> 
> Anderson


ESte do classificados está por 9000 dolares? O da Parks me confirmaram hoje o preço R$ 20.000,00.
De tanto contatar eles para confirmar o preço, hoje me ligaram pedindo os dados para fazer a nota fiscal.
Pedi calma ao vendedor.
Mas ele me passou a ligação para um mais técnico que me garantiu que em testes que a Parks fez, eles podem garantir 1.5 km sem necessidade de antenas externas nos usuários. Só pci ou usb já é suficiente. 
Por falar nisso, voce já fechou com eles?
Entre todos os que li as especificações acho que este ainda é o mais viável. 
E nos sites lá fora tem muita matéria sobre MIMO. Alguns até dizem que é um marco divisório no Wi-Fi. Antes e depois do MIMO.
E esta tecnologia está presente também no wimax e 3G.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> ESte do classificados está por 9000 dolares? O da Parks me confirmaram hoje o preço R$ 20.000,00.
> De tanto contatar eles para confirmar o preço, hoje me ligaram pedindo os dados para fazer a nota fiscal.
> Pedi calma ao vendedor.
> Mas ele me passou a ligação para um mais técnico que me garantiu que em testes que a Parks fez, eles podem garantir 1.5 km sem necessidade de antenas externas nos usuários. Só pci ou usb já é suficiente. 
> Por falar nisso, voce já fechou com eles?
> Entre todos os que li as especificações acho que este ainda é o mais viável. 
> E nos sites lá fora tem muita matéria sobre MIMO. Alguns até dizem que é um marco divisório no Wi-Fi. Antes e depois do MIMO.
> E esta tecnologia está presente também no wimax e 3G.


Rsss, não vai passar seu Cnpj para a compra....
Estive dia 28 agora com o fabricante Israelense (no evento da Futurecom) que esta por trás da tecnologia Mimo da Parks, ele tambem me garantiu total eficiencia no produto...

Já fechei, devo estar recebendo até quarta a antena da Parks, se não me engano só tem uma ou duas disponiveis aqui no Brasil, chegaram dia 29 para a feira.

Cara, sinceramente nem corri mais atrás de soluções, se não acabo vendo muitas e não comprando nenhuma, rsrss


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Rsss, não vai passar seu Cnpj para a compra....
> Estive dia 28 agora com o fabricante Israelense (no evento da Futurecom) que esta por trás da tecnologia Mimo da Parks, ele tambem me garantiu total eficiencia no produto...
> 
> Já fechei, devo estar recebendo até quarta a antena da Parks, se não me engano só tem uma ou duas disponiveis aqui no Brasil, chegaram dia 29 para a feira.
> 
> Cara, sinceramente nem corri mais atrás de soluções, se não acabo vendo muitas e não comprando nenhuma, rsrss
> 
> 
> Anderson


Não passo CNPJ mesmo. E fico com o pé atrás quando vejo um vendedor tentando me pressionar. Vendedor bom é aquele que te deixa livre para decidir.
Além do mais já disse para ele que fechando a compra vou fazer Proger no BB. Faz 2 dias que ele não me procurou mais.
O produto parece ser muito bom, mas um vendedor assim pode estragar tudo.
Eles te falaram em alguma solução para uso no cliente? ou continuaria como está usando?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

opa, se realmente funciona a 1.5km sem antena externa, 20k vale a pena,...
to tem algumas duvidas, pci`s e usb`s, que modelos clientes temos????
mais uma coisa, a questâo da homologaçâo, como fica????

o 3g ta chegando pra valer, mas se pudermos ter esa tecnologia do nosso lado, a gente ainda vai longe!!!

eu ainda estou estudando, e vendo a aplicaçâo na pratica, e dentro da legalidade!!

estou acompanhando o post, vamos ver os colegas que estâo testando, pra ver se realmente funciona!!

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Não passo CNPJ mesmo. E fico com o pé atrás quando vejo um vendedor tentando me pressionar. Vendedor bom é aquele que te deixa livre para decidir.
> Além do mais já disse para ele que fechando a compra vou fazer Proger no BB. Faz 2 dias que ele não me procurou mais.
> O produto parece ser muito bom, mas um vendedor assim pode estragar tudo.
> Eles te falaram em alguma solução para uso no cliente? ou continuaria como está usando?


 
Vendedor pressionando para efetuar a compra acaba não saindo bons nengócios para ambos.

Para cliente vou utilizar o que tem de mais simples no mercado, uma antena Zirok acima de 20dbi (padrão nosso) e uma adaptador USB ou placa PCI.

Obs: é o meu primeiro provedor, não tenho nada instalado com nenhum cliente.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> opa, se realmente funciona a 1.5km sem antena externa, 20k vale a pena,...
> to tem algumas duvidas, pci`s e usb`s, que modelos clientes temos????
> mais uma coisa, a questâo da homologaçâo, como fica????
> 
> o 3g ta chegando pra valer, mas se pudermos ter esa tecnologia do nosso lado, a gente ainda vai longe!!!
> 
> eu ainda estou estudando, e vendo a aplicaçâo na pratica, e dentro da legalidade!!
> 
> estou acompanhando o post, vamos ver os colegas que estâo testando, pra ver se realmente funciona!!


Homologação já tem segundo eles, mas não procurei.
Na verdade não tem ninguém ainda usando. Estes dados, também segundo eles, foi obtido em testes que a Parks fêz.

O mais adiantado nas negociações é o companheiro UsadosMac.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Vendedor pressionando para efetuar a compra acaba não saindo bons nengócios para ambos.
> 
> Para cliente vou utilizar o que tem de mais simples no mercado, uma antena Zirok acima de 20dbi (padrão nosso) e uma adaptador USB ou placa PCI.
> 
> Obs: é o meu primeiro provedor, não tenho nada instalado com nenhum cliente.
> 
> 
> Anderson


 nao entendi, placa pci e usb comum ????
mais uma coisa, se teoricamente funciona sem antena, por que usar antena externa??
e como vai o questâo de homologaçâo ???

----------


## UsadosMAC

> opa, se realmente funciona a 1.5km sem antena externa, 20k vale a pena,...
> to tem algumas duvidas, pci`s e usb`s, que modelos clientes temos????
> mais uma coisa, a questâo da homologaçâo, como fica????
> 
> o 3g ta chegando pra valer, mas se pudermos ter esa tecnologia do nosso lado, a gente ainda vai longe!!!
> 
> eu ainda estou estudando, e vendo a aplicaçâo na pratica, e dentro da legalidade!!
> 
> estou acompanhando o post, vamos ver os colegas que estâo testando, pra ver se realmente funciona!!


 
Tudo bem,

Esta antena tambem serve para clientes móveis como PDA, notebooks e outros.... até uma certa distancia a antena do proprio dispositivo movel funciona perfetitamente, para equipamentos mais longes é necessário uma antena de maior potencia.

Esta antena é sim homologada pela Anatel. To colocando ela cerca de 2Km da antena do Cindacta, imagina a dor de cabeça caso ela não fosse homologada.......

O modelo para cliente pode ser qualquer um padrão 2.4Ghz b/g deste a antena cliente seja funcional em dbi conforme distancia, aqui vou utilizar antenas clientes tudo acima de 20dbi por padrão nosso independente se esta proximo ou longe.

O 3G acho que não devemos nos preocupar muito, pois esta tecnologia tem limitações de banda de 1Mb e limite de trafego por cada operadora, além disso o upload é mais baixo do que as operadoras de telefonia fixa e de TV a cabo. Quem deve utilizar essa tecnologia são PF que possuem pouco conhecimento ou realmente necessitam de mobilidade.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> nao entendi, placa pci e usb comum ????
> mais uma coisa, se teoricamente funciona sem antena, por que usar antena externa??
> e como vai o questâo de homologaçâo ???


Pode ser usado o que já está instalado em 2.4.

Mas o desempenho é superior quando no assinante o dispositivo também for 802.11N.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom se esta homologado, vale pena testar, qual o custo de tudo isso???

ja testou cleitnes so com a pci, minha cidade e pequena, se funcionar a 1.5km to feito!!

----------


## 1929

> bom se esta homologado, vale pena testar, qual o custo de tudo isso???
> 
> ja testou cleitnes so com a pci, minha cidade e pequena, se funcionar a 1.5km to feito!!


Não, ninguém ainda testou. Só palavras do fabricante.
Como disse antes, o mais entrosado na negociação é o UsadosMac mas ele ainda não recebeu o equipamento.

Enquanto isso, vai pesquisando sobre MIMO na net. Tem muita coisa.

E hoje de manhâ, observando uma torre de Telecomunicações, me chamou a atenção. Bem no centro tem um pararaios.
Mas nos 4 cantos tem 4 antenas verticais, além dos painéis mais abaixo. Não sei se seria MIMO. Mas como li em alguns artigos que este tipo de transmissão não é tão novo assim, que já está sendo pesquisado a mais de 30 anos, fiquei curioso.

Este da Parks, na verdade são 6 rádios dentro do mesmo involucro e todos trabalhando em conjunto. Não é um rádio e uma antena para cada setor da torre. Todos trabalhando para unir resultados. Isto me lembrou o lema dos mosqueteiros, lembra?
Um por todos e todos por um.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> bom se esta homologado, vale pena testar, qual o custo de tudo isso???
> 
> ja testou cleitnes so com a pci, minha cidade e pequena, se funcionar a 1.5km to feito!!


Esta antena tem o certificado de homologação, vi pessoalmente. Esta antena custa R$ 22.000,00 e suporta 254 cliente online.

Ninguem aqui no Brasil testou ainda fora as operadoras de Telecom segundo o fabricante, chegaram 2 peças dela no Brasil dia 29/10, uma antena compramos e deve chegar aqui dia 05/11.

Pelo teste da fabricante Israelense que esta por traz deste produto da Parks, funciona sem problemas a 1,5Km, somente em algumas residencias devido o sinal baixo que precisa de uma antena extena nem que seja uma de 5dbi. Eu estarei utilizando antenas externas pois não pretendo habilitar clientes moveis na minha cidade neste momento.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Não, ninguém ainda testou. Só palavras do fabricante.
> Como disse antes, o mais entrosado na negociação é o UsadosMac mas ele ainda não recebeu o equipamento.
> 
> Enquanto isso, vai pesquisando sobre MIMO na net. Tem muita coisa.
> 
> E hoje de manhâ, observando uma torre de Telecomunicações, me chamou a atenção. Bem no centro tem um pararaios.
> Mas nos 4 cantos tem 4 antenas verticais, além dos painéis mais abaixo. Não sei se seria MIMO. Mas como li em alguns artigos que este tipo de transmissão não é tão novo assim, que já está sendo pesquisado a mais de 30 anos, fiquei curioso.
> 
> Este da Parks, na verdade são 6 rádios dentro do mesmo involucro e todos trabalhando em conjunto. Não é um rádio e uma antena para cada setor da torre. Todos trabalhando para unir resultados. Isto me lembrou o lema dos mosqueteiros, lembra?
> Um por todos e todos por um.


 
Fiz uma pesquisa agora sobre MIMO, com base no que voce disse acima de 4 antenas achei essas em 2.4Ghz (.:: OIW - Telecom Solutions ::.).

Uma pergunta, tem algum rádio ou "sistema" que suporte mais de 30 clientes online na mesma antena, este é um empenciolio pra mim devido a geometria da cidade e como estão localizados os usuários.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Fiz uma pesquisa agora sobre MIMO, com base no que voce disse acima de 4 antenas achei essas em 2.4Ghz (.:: OIW - Telecom Solutions ::.).
> 
> Uma pergunta, tem algum rádio ou "sistema" que suporte mais de 30 clientes online na mesma antena, este é um empenciolio pra mim devido a geometria da cidade e como estão localizados os usuários.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Na referencia que fiz a torre da telecom, as verticais que estão lá, são omini mesmo, mas para a frequencia que eles trabalham. Agora se trabalham em conjunto aí já não sei. Foi só uma viagem minha.
Mas nestes rádios de 3 antenas, mais baratos, tipo d-link, tp-link e outros, pela lógica deve ser possível trabalhar com 3 omini no rádio, já que as anteninhas são destacáveis.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Na referencia que fiz a torre da telecom, as verticais que estão lá, são omini mesmo, mas para a frequencia que eles trabalham. Agora se trabalham em conjunto aí já não sei. Foi só uma viagem minha.
> Mas nestes rádios de 3 antenas, mais baratos, tipo d-link, tp-link e outros, pela lógica deve ser possível trabalhar com 3 omini no rádio, já que as anteninhas são destacáveis.


Eu digo um rádio como por exemplo Mikrotik ou Zinwell que suporte mais de 30 clientes online, estou com pretenções de comprar estas antenas da OIW, mas acho muito pouco 30 clientes online para cada cartão ou equipamento pendurados por antena/cartão.

Por experiencia alguem pode me indicar algum equipamento onde possa colocar 60 a 100 clientes online.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Eu digo um rádio como por exemplo Mikrotik ou Zinwell que suporte mais de 30 clientes online, estou com pretenções de comprar estas antenas da OIW, mas acho muito pouco 30 clientes online para cada cartão ou equipamento pendurados por antena/cartão.
> 
> Por experiencia alguem pode me indicar algum equipamento onde possa colocar 60 a 100 clientes online.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Se voce vai colocar o rádio da Parks, aí não vai precisar de mais APs de acesso. Ele faz tudo.
No máximo um servidor com mikrotik pra gerenciar tudo. Mas diz que até o firmware que vem nele é muito completo.

----------


## 1929

> Vendedor pressionando para efetuar a compra acaba não saindo bons nengócios para ambos.
> 
> Para cliente vou utilizar o que tem de mais simples no mercado, uma antena Zirok acima de 20dbi (padrão nosso) e uma adaptador USB ou placa PCI.
> 
> Obs: é o meu primeiro provedor, não tenho nada instalado com nenhum cliente.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Neste caso, o ideal seria usar a pci ou o usb já compativel com o padrão N, para melhor aproveitamento do rádio na base.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Neste caso, o ideal seria usar a pci ou o usb já compativel com o padrão N, para melhor aproveitamento do rádio na base.


pelo que andei lendo o protocolo N ainda nao esta bem definido, sera que ja tem pci`s que funcionem em N puro ??
ou sâo, como diriamos, PRE- N ??????

bom 2009 promete, se liberarem para podermos usar, acho que temos chanse contra o 3g, se nao estamos f....

----------


## 1929

> pelo que andei lendo o protocolo N ainda nao esta bem definido, sera que ja tem pci`s que funcionem em N puro ??
> ou sâo, como diriamos, PRE- N ??????
> 
> bom 2009 promete, se liberarem para podermos usar, acho que temos chanse contra o 3g, se nao estamos f....


O mais atual é o 2.0 e parece que este vai ser o padrão a ser adotado. Todos os APs N homologados na Anatel usam este.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> O mais atual é o 2.0 e parece que este vai ser o padrão a ser adotado. Todos os APs N homologados na Anatel usam este.


quais os modelos homologados ??


pra quem quiser se aprofundar um pouco e acompanhas as evoluçôes no protocolo...

http://www.ieee802.org/11/Reports/tgn_update.htm

----------


## 1929

> quais os modelos homologados ??
> 
> 
> pra quem quiser se aprofundar um pouco e acompanhas as evoluçôes no protocolo...
> 
> IEEE 802.11n Report


Puxa, já está no 5.0

Homologados
D-link : N Dir-635

Belkin: N1 Vision

TP-Link: TL-WR941N (AP 3 antenas)
TL-WR841N (AP 2 antenas)
TL-WN951N (PCI)
TL-WN821N (USB)

Deve haver outros.

----------


## UltraFox

Já tem modelos de antenas unificada para usar no POP ou cliente ???

----------


## 1929

> Já tem modelos de antenas unificada para usar no POP ou cliente ???


Nestes APs com 3 antenas, elas são iguais as outras que acompanham os APs. Como são destacáveis, é de supor que dá para colocar 3 antenas exxternas normais nele. Como estes rádios trabalham aproveitando a reflexão da transmissão, fica uma dúvida, se daria para usar neles 3 setoriais, por ex. em lugar de 3 omini.
Um detalhe: estes rádios funcionam com um firmware apropriado para gerenciar a transmissão e recepção, porque na verdade, dentro do AP tem 3 rádios que trabalham em conjunto.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Se voce vai colocar o rádio da Parks, aí não vai precisar de mais APs de acesso. Ele faz tudo.
> No máximo um servidor com mikrotik pra gerenciar tudo. Mas diz que até o firmware que vem nele é muito completo.


Estou ciente da capacidade de abrangencia, esta nova base seria em novo local, cerca de 25Km da antena da Parks (realmente num buraco, rsrs).

Referente a gerenciar os usuarios com servidor Mikrotik, como faço isso?


Anderson

----------


## Pantanero2006

E aí UsadosMAC,

Chegou seu AP da Parks? Eu to muito curioso pra saber do desempenho dele na prática. Eu to acompanhando esse tópico com bons olhos. Se esse rádio da Parks for tudo isso mesmo, eu to até bolando um novo POP pra poder colocar esse rádio e assim fornecer internet "quase que móvel", uma vez que minha cidade é bem pequena.
Conte as novidades.

Abçs.

----------


## Pedro0278

Amigos, na pratica as coisas nao sao bem assim teluricas como pude ver em alguns posts...

MIMO nao funciona assim como alguns pensam não...

Uma radiobase com um ap MIMO tem que ter 3 antenas e o cliente tem que ter pelo menos 2 antenas pra fazer o pareamento e ai sim trabalhar com o sitema.

Não adianta por na base tres setoriais, uma de costas pra aoutra e dividir os clientes porque nao vai ficar bem. um unico clinete depende das tres antenas ao mesmo tempo pra funcionar.

Se voce quer cobrir os 360 graus tera que ter 9 antenas de 120º em 3 celulas de 3 antenas pra que os clientes do setor funcionem.

Outra coisa é essa ilusao de mobilidade. Se o cliente nao tiver antena externa nao vai funcionar a nao ser que se coloque amplificadores potentes nas bases.

O que diferencia o MIMO do wireless comum que usamos é a modulacao do sinal e a quantidade de antenas pra que a decodificacao e a transmissao alcancem os teoricos 600mbps, ao inves dos 11 ou 54mbps comumente usados.

Leiam essa materia breve: Boadica - Dicas - Conhecendo a arquitetura MIMO para comunicação Wireless

Quanto as propagandas de fabricantes, é bom que alguns nao se iludam com alguns produtos que prometem milagres... todo fabricante quando quer vender algo so aponta as vantages e o que ele pode fazer dentro de uma area de operacao. E depois?

Sem contar que a tecnologia nao esta finalizada e ainda existem padroes proprietarios, voce compra um transmissor MIMOe poe pra funcionar a 600mbps e compra uma placa de outro fabicante e ela se recusa a funcionar... e ai? como fica? Quem estiver achando que é conversa minha é so pegar uma placa da Dlink de 108 e por outra da SMC de 108, as duas simplismente nao conversarão a 108 (embora sejam de 108) porque eles ainda usam padroes diferentes na modulação, so funcionam a 108 em marcas iguais.

----------


## 1929

É isso aí mesmo Pedrão.

Este artigo que voce citou, é muito bem apresentado, pois resume de uma forma clara o conceito.

A minha curiosidade foi despertada pelo fato de alguns APs terem antena destacável, o que pressupõe o uso outdoor.
Mas até hoje não vi nenhum relato de alguém que usasse, nem nos foruns lá fora.
A Ubiquiti por ex, lançou um cartão mini pci com 3 conectores.

E a minha idéia era a possibilidade de colocar mesmo as 3 setoriais todas para o mesmo setor. E colocar na recepção uma PCI também com 3 anatenas para ter o máximo de desempenho, se é que realmente dá desempenho.

Este rádio da Parks, são na verdade 6 rádios com 6 omini. Eles fizeram um teste aqui em Cachoeirinha, na sede da Parks e obtiveram 1.5 km só com placa wireless sem antena externa na recepção. Logicamente respeitando zonas de sombra.
Mas o sinal foi o consitente o suficiente para navegar dentro de edificações.

O companheiro UsadosMac, relatou que fechou negócio com eles, na base de que se não cumprir o que promete, devolver tudo.
Semana passada eu estive lá na TSM e conversamos um pouco sobre o Mimo. Me informaram que estão desenvolvendo as omini que virão no futuro com este rádio da Parks, com o objetivo de baixar o custo de importação.
Não é radinho não. Se peso vale alguma coisa, o conjunto todo pesa 9 kilos.




> ...
> Uma radiobase com um ap MIMO tem que ter 3 antenas e o cliente tem que ter pelo menos 2 antenas pra fazer o pareamento e ai sim trabalhar com o sitema.
> 
> Não adianta por na base tres setoriais, uma de costas pra aoutra e dividir os clientes porque nao vai ficar bem. um unico clinete depende das tres antenas ao mesmo tempo pra funcionar.
> ...
> ...
> Outra coisa é essa ilusao de mobilidade. Se o cliente nao tiver antena externa nao vai funcionar a nao ser que se coloque amplificadores potentes nas bases.
> ...
> ...
> Leiam essa materia breve: Boadica - Dicas - Conhecendo a arquitetura MIMO para comunicação Wireless

----------


## claudemirnetlink

> É isso aí mesmo Pedrão.
> 
> Este artigo que voce citou, é muito bem apresentado, pois resume de uma forma clara o conceito.
> 
> A minha curiosidade foi despertada pelo fato de alguns APs terem antena destacável, o que pressupõe o uso outdoor.
> Mas até hoje não vi nenhum relato de alguém que usasse, nem nos foruns lá fora.
> A Ubiquiti por ex, lançou um cartão mini pci com 3 conectores.
> 
> E a minha idéia era a possibilidade de colocar mesmo as 3 setoriais todas para o mesmo setor. E colocar na recepção uma PCI também com 3 anatenas para ter o máximo de desempenho, se é que realmente dá desempenho.
> ...


 

Pessoal esse Pedro0278 é do contra, Tudo aqui ele é contra ou não da certo ou agente não sabe o que ta falando, poxa amigo da uma palavrinha de ajuda, diz alguma coisa a favor da gente, afinal você trabalha com quer ? É funcionario de alguma Oi, Claro, VIVO sem lá, carinha negativo esse.

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal esse Pedro0278 é do contra, Tudo aqui ele é contra ou não da certo ou agente não sabe o que ta falando, poxa amigo da uma palavrinha de ajuda, diz alguma coisa a favor da gente, afinal você trabalha com quer ? É funcionario de alguma Oi, Claro, VIVO sem lá, carinha negativo esse.


Olá Claudemir. Pelo que vejo voce também é alguém curioso com o MIMO.

Este negócio de Mimo é muito novo ainda. E neste caso específico das antenas, o Pedro está certo.

Alguns acham que Mimo não vai emplacar, como o Pedro. Mas é uma opinião séria, sem procurar machucar ninguém. Só é franco como parece ser a personalidade dele.
O pior são alguns que além de darem o contra, não apresentam argumento nenhum pra fazer uma critica séria a alguma pergunta que a gente faz. Eu já tive post em que estava apresentando argumentos não da minha cabeça, mas lidos em foruns ou artigos achados na net, certos, não sei... errados, não sei... (prá isso estou aqui, para aprender) e que me disseram bem assim: "não diz besteira!!!". Aí sim, doi. 

Não é o caso do Pedro, pois sempre seus comentários tem sido técnicos. Neste caso específico do post, ele foi técnico, sem ser chato, mas eu particularmente ainda acho que um dia o Mimo vai dominar o wi-fi. E pelo que li ele já está presente em muitas soluções wimax e 3G.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Pessoal esse Pedro0278 é do contra, Tudo aqui ele é contra ou não da certo ou agente não sabe o que ta falando, poxa amigo da uma palavrinha de ajuda, diz alguma coisa a favor da gente, afinal você trabalha com quer ? É funcionario de alguma Oi, Claro, VIVO sem lá, carinha negativo esse.


E voce é um sonhador que não sabe pesquisar antes de sair falando coisas. 

O que foi que eu postei ate agora que é mentira? Acho que é voce que quer criar uma expectativa numa coisa que não é verdade. Acha que pode por um radio numa torre e distribuir Wi-Fi do jeito que quer sem respeitar normas e padroes?

Muitos aqui postaram coisas que nao condizem com a realidade do MIMO, procure voce mesmo na internet um folder da Linksys sobre o assunto e vai ver que não funciona do jeito que alguns pensam.

Se não tem R$ pra investir na tecnologia de maneira CERTA entao é so não entrar no negocio, porque pra ter MIMO é caro tanto pra o provedor quento pra o cleinte.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Olá Claudemir. Pelo que vejo voce também é alguém curioso com o MIMO.
> 
> Este negócio de Mimo é muito novo ainda. E neste caso específico das antenas, o Pedro está certo.
> 
> Alguns acham que Mimo não vai emplacar, como o Pedro. Mas é uma opinião séria, sem procurar machucar ninguém. Só é franco como parece ser a personalidade dele.
> O pior são alguns que além de darem o contra, não apresentam argumento nenhum pra fazer uma critica séria a alguma pergunta que a gente faz. Eu já tive post em que estava apresentando argumentos não da minha cabeça, mas lidos em foruns ou artigos achados na net, certos, não sei... errados, não sei... (prá isso estou aqui, para aprender) e que me disseram bem assim: "não diz besteira!!!". Aí sim, doi. 
> 
> Não é o caso do Pedro, pois sempre seus comentários tem sido técnicos. Neste caso específico do post, ele foi técnico, sem ser chato, mas eu particularmente ainda acho que um dia o Mimo vai dominar o wi-fi. E pelo que li ele já está presente em muitas soluções wimax e 3G.


É justamente esse meu ponto de vista... seu raciocinio esta 100% correto... não podemos levar as coisas pro lado da paixão... só porque saiu um produto novo ir se animando todo... tem que testar e ver se é viavel.

Veja o que o autor falou... a empresa vai "emprestar" o equipamento pra ele testar e ver, se nao der certo ele devolve, pois a coisa é cara e arriscada, Qual o fabricante que empresta um equipamento pra o cliente testar? nunhum pois ela sabe que qualquer radio Wi-Fi comum funciona.

Abraços 1929.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> E aí UsadosMAC,
> 
> Chegou seu AP da Parks? Eu to muito curioso pra saber do desempenho dele na prática. Eu to acompanhando esse tópico com bons olhos. Se esse rádio da Parks for tudo isso mesmo, eu to até bolando um novo POP pra poder colocar esse rádio e assim fornecer internet "quase que móvel", uma vez que minha cidade é bem pequena.
> Conte as novidades.
> 
> Abçs.


Tudo bem Pantanero.

Que nada, estava até falando com o "1929", a Parks até o momento não disponibilizou o produto, informaram que os tramites burocraticos devem ser liberados agora dia 11/11, devo estar recebendo 2 dias depois.... enquanto isso estou bringando com a Telefonica que ainda não instalou meu link, minhas paciencias se esgotaram e abri chamado na auditoria.... dependendo da posição da Telefonica referente ao prazo de instalação vou decidir se pego o produto para teste ou não... 

Pode deixar que posto as novidades aqui....
Caso tenha conhecimento de algum fabricante com caracteristicas semelhantes com o da Parks informe.


Anderson

----------


## rogeriosims

> Tudo bem Pantanero.
> 
> Que nada, estava até falando com o "1929", a Parks até o momento não disponibilizou o produto, informaram que os tramites burocraticos devem ser liberados agora dia 11/11, devo estar recebendo 2 dias depois.... enquanto isso estou bringando com a Telefonica que ainda não instalou meu link, minhas paciencias se esgotaram e abri chamado na auditoria.... dependendo da posição da Telefonica referente ao prazo de instalação vou decidir se pego o produto para teste ou não... 
> 
> Pode deixar que posto as novidades aqui....
> Caso tenha conhecimento de algum fabricante com caracteristicas semelhantes com o da Parks informe.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Anderson,

Pega o produto para teste, acho meio dificil de outra empresa fazer o que a parks está fazendo.

Como o pedro disse nenhuma outra empresa vai se arriscar tanto assim. 

Pelo geito a Parks confia no produto deles e está disposta a dar a cara a tapa se der algo errado, portanto acho que você deve pegar sim o equipamento para testes, pois não vai "gastar nada". 


Abraço

----------


## Pedro0278

Realmente...

Mas a Parks é uma empresa de tradição no mercado de telecomunicações... provavelmente ela esta desenvolvendo algo novo, bem mais avançado que o MIMO que nos conhecemos.

Temos modem da Parks aqui que recebem o link full e nunca deu problema algum, eu tinha um modem antigo de 19000bps externo e era excelente.

Uma empresa tao seria e com muita tradição com certeza nao vai fazer uma bobagem e entregar na sua mao... aguardamos ansiosos por testes.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá Rogerio, Pedro....

Sei que é uma excelente oportunidade, mas o teste tem condições tal como se não funcionar o fabricante vem até a empresa verificar condições tecnicas e motivo, caso o produto apresente realmente o desempenho conforme teste não terei como negar a compra....

No meu ponto de vista, preciso resolver o mais breve possivel o funcionamento do link com a operadora, depois disso partir para os testes com a antena da Parks, outro ponto é que temos relacionamento estreito por atividade com a nossa empresa na comercialização de seus produtos...

Estou torcendo para que se resolva ainda nesta terça-feira a instalação do link para que possa autorizar a entrega da antena.


Anderson

----------


## rogeriosims

Amigos,

Vi uma noticia aqui no forum sobre um produto da Meraki.
Vocês que são mais entendidos no assunto deem uma olhada.
https://under-linux.org/forums/notic...unicipais.html
Empresa cria kit Wi-Fi para cidades - INFO Online - (06/11/2008)
Meraki infrastructure is your complete solution for deploying wireless networks of any size.

Dizem que eles estão com um programa de testes e se não for satisfatorio devolver o dinheiro.

O que acham?
Abraço

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Amigos,
> 
> Vi uma noticia aqui no forum sobre um produto da Meraki.
> Vocês que são mais entendidos no assunto deem uma olhada.
> https://under-linux.org/forums/notic...unicipais.html
> Empresa cria kit Wi-Fi para cidades - INFO Online - (06/11/2008)
> Meraki infrastructure is your complete solution for deploying wireless networks of any size.
> 
> Dizem que eles estão com um programa de testes e se não for satisfatorio devolver o dinheiro.
> ...


bom eu liguei para o representante, os meraki`s sao repetidores, nao tem como controlar banda do cliente, ja que cada um se comporta na rede como um gateway, pelo que me explicou o pessoal, e imviavel para provedores, so para redes municipais...
pois nâo repasa mac, dai ja viu ne...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Olá Rogerio, Pedro....
> 
> Sei que é uma excelente oportunidade, mas o teste tem condições tal como se não funcionar o fabricante vem até a empresa verificar condições tecnicas e motivo, caso o produto apresente realmente o desempenho conforme teste não terei como negar a compra....
> 
> No meu ponto de vista, preciso resolver o mais breve possivel o funcionamento do link com a operadora, depois disso partir para os testes com a antena da Parks, outro ponto é que temos relacionamento estreito por atividade com a nossa empresa na comercialização de seus produtos...
> 
> Estou torcendo para que se resolva ainda nesta terça-feira a instalação do link para que possa autorizar a entrega da antena.
> 
> 
> Anderson


estamos todos no aguardo de seus teste, boa sorte, que a força esteja com voçe hehehhe.....

----------


## 1929

> bom eu liguei para o representante, os meraki`s sao repetidores, nao tem como controlar banda do cliente, ja que cada um se comporta na rede como um gateway, pelo que me explicou o pessoal, e imviavel para provedores, so para redes municipais...
> pois nâo repasa mac, dai ja viu ne...


É uma rede Mesh. E pelo que já li não aguenta muitos usuários online. Estrangula.
Para uma Mesh mais eficiente precisaria ser equipamento mais parrudo.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá Pessoal,

Enfim.... meu link foi instalado em contra partida tambem chegou o radio....

Fiz alguns testes, coloquei em cima da casa, peguei o notebook e fui com uma antena externa de 12dbi atras de um morro um pouco acima da casa cerca de 3Km de distancia, apesar de ter arvores e o morro na frete o sinal estava baixo mais era possivel trocar arquivos....

Amanhã estou colocando ela no ponto correto, ai vou ver se realmente ela funciona....


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Enfim.... meu link foi instalado em contra partida tambem chegou o radio....
> 
> Fiz alguns testes, coloquei em cima da casa, peguei o notebook e fui com uma antena externa de 12dbi atras de um morro um pouco acima da casa cerca de 3Km de distancia, apesar de ter arvores e o morro na frete o sinal estava baixo mais era possivel trocar arquivos....
> 
> Amanhã estou colocando ela no ponto correto, ai vou ver se realmente ela funciona....
> 
> 
> Anderson


Caramba, isto é que é boa notícia. Então parece que vai ser tudo aquilo que eles apregoavam.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Enfim.... meu link foi instalado em contra partida tambem chegou o radio....
> 
> Fiz alguns testes, coloquei em cima da casa, peguei o notebook e fui com uma antena externa de 12dbi atras de um morro um pouco acima da casa cerca de 3Km de distancia, apesar de ter arvores e o morro na frete o sinal estava baixo mais era possivel trocar arquivos....
> 
> Amanhã estou colocando ela no ponto correto, ai vou ver se realmente ela funciona....
> 
> 
> Anderson



estamos todos a espera de seus testes, deus te ajude, e a nos tambem hehehe

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Estamos aguardando os teste. Se funcionar vai ser maravilhoso!

----------


## johnicar

Acho que uma coisa deve ficar clara, usando MIMO , timo ou diabo a 4, ela vai estar usando uma banda poluida, os testes podem ate ter dado certo na sede deles, mas nao hora que eses equipamnteos forem instalados num ambiente totalmente poluido, nao tem como os receptores nao escutar as bandas b e G, vao interferir neles igualmente.Quem sabe MIMO em 5.8. poderia ser.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Acho que uma coisa deve ficar clara, usando MIMO , timo ou diabo a 4, ela vai estar usando uma banda poluida, os testes podem ate ter dado certo na sede deles, mas nao hora que eses equipamnteos forem instalados num ambiente totalmente poluido, nao tem como os receptores nao escutar as bandas b e G, vao interferir neles igualmente.Quem sabe MIMO em 5.8. poderia ser.


 
pois e carmona, dia 5 tem uma palestra sobre ese equipamento em porto alegre, vamos ver o que eles falâo la, eu vou fazer o possivel para ir coneçer ese equipamento e escutar dos caras o que ele pode fazer ( teoricamente claro) hehehe..

----------


## 1929

> Acho que uma coisa deve ficar clara, usando MIMO , timo ou diabo a 4, ela vai estar usando uma banda poluida, os testes podem ate ter dado certo na sede deles, mas nao hora que eses equipamnteos forem instalados num ambiente totalmente poluido, nao tem como os receptores nao escutar as bandas b e G, vao interferir neles igualmente.Quem sabe MIMO em 5.8. poderia ser.


Até pode acontecer o que voce citou. Mas normalmente as grandes empresas não colocam o deles na reta.
E tem um companheiro aqui do forum que já recebeu o rádio e as primeiras impressões foram animadoras.
E todos os maiores fabricantes já tem nas suas linhas de produtos, equipamentos semelhantes.
Eu também vou fazer força para ver se vou a Porto Alegre ver de perto este radio.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá Pessoal.......

Recomendo a vocês irem no evento para discutirem sobre o pró e contra, provavelmente quem deve palestrar é o José Antonio (palestrante/especialista) ou Fabio Farias (cabeça do produto).

Pessoal, das palestras que acompanhei do produto e projeto feito junto com seus responsaveis no papel estava ok e dentro das especificações, bem, nesta quarta recebi aqui na empresa o Fabio Farias que veio acompanhar a instalação, neste dia ele não pode verificar o radio no local correto pois houve um contra tempo e não estava pronta a estrutura, aqui ele pode constatar o que comentei em post anterior, a configuração estava praticamente padrão só alterando o range do equipamento para radiação máxima com projeção de 20Km, até então estava ok para ele. Na prática informamos que o D-Link tinha mais sinal do que o Parks ambos no mesmo ambiente, foi nos informado que não pode fazer comparativos desta forma pelo porte do radio, para melhor performance nós deveriamos colocar o radio em uma torre de 14m para ter qualidade......

Hoje 28/11. Acabei de chegar da serra onde instalei o rádio para testes (sem o uso do link), ainda não coloquei na torre definitivo mas coloquei em uma pedra que tem aqui berando o pricipicio, para voces terem base da altura minha torre esta em um morro com 1080m sendo que parte do centro da cidade tem 890m e distante a 5Km (cerca de 190m de altura da base), um ponto onde tenho maior potencial de clientes tem 930m e distante a 6,5Km (cerca de 150m de altura da base).

Fiz testes somente com o notebook padrão a/b/g inicialmente nas proximidades, apesar de ter muitas arvores e barranco, numa distancia de 1Km e o carro estar em movimento a 20Km/h o sinal estava bom/ótimo... dai em diante devido ao morro o sinal não pegou mais... bem, depois mantive o notebook porem agora com uma antena externa direcional de 25dbi com adaptador usb ficando estatica em um tripé.... fui no "pé do morro" cerca de 3Km e o sinal manteve-se numa escala de 0 a 5 somente em 2, fui ao centro a 4Km e o sinal se manteve a 2, mais adiante a 5Km da base (sempre em linha reta) o sinal se manteve tambem a 2, berando o limite de distancia da antena que informam que é 10Km, fui a 8Km ai o bicho não pegou.....

Resumindo... o radio até o momento não atendeu nossas espectativas principalmente em distancia e nivel de sinal...., o que verifiquei é que o pessoal utiliza como base terrenos planos tais como seu pais de origem (Israel), o Brasil por ser totalmente diferente não sei se o radio pode atender a todos os ambientes.

Finalizando..., estarei com minha torre pronta até segunda, na quarta o Fabio Farias estará retornando aqui novamente para acompanhar, configurar se necessário e aconselhar...

*Obs:* recomendo a irem na palestra, argumentem o que descrevi aqui, informem que voces estão acompanhando a instalação deste rádio para a empresa* "Familia Cintra"* de São Paulo.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

Puts, agora encucou tudo.
Mas um fator a considerar é a reflexão. Num ambiente rural, ocorre pouca reflexão, enquanto que num ambiente urbano, pelas construções existentes, ocorre mais reflexões, que é uma condição para o desempenho do mimo. Pelo menos é isso que eu andei lendo.

Mas o interessante Anderson, é que no primeito teste que voce relatou o sinal foi bom, mesmo com o morro no meio do caminho.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Olá Pessoal.......
> 
> Recomendo a vocês irem no evento para discutirem sobre o pró e contra, provavelmente quem deve palestrar é o José Antonio (palestrante/especialista) ou Fabio Farias (cabeça do produto).
> 
> Pessoal, das palestras que acompanhei do produto e projeto feito junto com seus responsaveis no papel estava ok e dentro das especificações, bem, nesta quarta recebi aqui na empresa o Fabio Farias que veio acompanhar a instalação, neste dia ele não pode verificar o radio no local correto pois houve um contra tempo e não estava pronta a estrutura, aqui ele pode constatar o que comentei em post anterior, a configuração estava praticamente padrão só alterando o range do equipamento para radiação máxima com projeção de 20Km, até então estava ok para ele. Na prática informamos que o D-Link tinha mais sinal do que o Parks ambos no mesmo ambiente, foi nos informado que não pode fazer comparativos desta forma pelo porte do radio, para melhor performance nós deveriamos colocar o radio em uma torre de 14m para ter qualidade......
> 
> Hoje 28/11. Acabei de chegar da serra onde instalei o rádio para testes (sem o uso do link), ainda não coloquei na torre definitivo mas coloquei em uma pedra que tem aqui berando o pricipicio, para voces terem base da altura minha torre esta em um morro com 1080m sendo que parte do centro da cidade tem 890m e distante a 5Km (cerca de 190m de altura da base), um ponto onde tenho maior potencial de clientes tem 930m e distante a 6,5Km (cerca de 150m de altura da base).
> 
> Fiz testes somente com o notebook padrão a/b/g inicialmente nas proximidades, apesar de ter muitas arvores e barranco, numa distancia de 1Km e o carro estar em movimento a 20Km/h o sinal estava bom/ótimo... dai em diante devido ao morro o sinal não pegou mais... bem, depois mantive o notebook porem agora com uma antena externa direcional de 25dbi com adaptador usb ficando estatica em um tripé.... fui no "pé do morro" cerca de 3Km e o sinal manteve-se numa escala de 0 a 5 somente em 2, fui ao centro a 4Km e o sinal se manteve a 2, mais adiante a 5Km da base (sempre em linha reta) o sinal se manteve tambem a 2, berando o limite de distancia da antena que informam que é 10Km, fui a 8Km ai o bicho não pegou.....
> ...


 
eu vou estar la, mas se vc conseguiu navegar a 1km dentro de um carro, e um pouco melhor que ap comum, mas acho que nao justifica o valor 20k pelo que andei lendo...

continuamos curiosos, vamos ver na pratica o que ese bicho faz, e se justifica pagar 20k por ele..

----------


## neon

> eu vou estar la, mas se vc conseguiu navegar a 1km dentro de um carro, e um pouco melhor que ap comum, mas acho que nao justifica o valor 20k pelo que andei lendo...
> 
> continuamos curiosos, vamos ver na pratica o que ese bicho faz, e se justifica pagar 20k por ele..


em áreas totalmente urbanas, 1 km de radio tem um grande potencial de mercado.

se a qualidade ficar a mesma dentro de residencias, nossa, show de bola. so o fato de nao ter dor de cabeça em colocar antena em telhado.  :Smile:

----------


## johnicar

ta mas deixa ver se entendi, ese teste que vc fez e com placas MIMO, porque um 1km ou mais eu conecto normal no notebook, no modo b se tiver visada limpa, se tiver visada e ainda com uma antena de grade de 25 dbi o alex conecta a 23km, eu com uma Nanostaion mer conecto a 12km .acho que seria valido se o sistema MIMO conseguise mais banda e mais clientes por base
, pela distancia acho que nao vai ter melhora sobre o wi-fi. Terias que testar con placas pcmcia MIMO dentro de casa sem visada pra ver, vou ver se consigo ir a POA tb no dia 5.

----------


## marcelomg

> Fiz testes somente com o notebook padrão a/b/g 
> 
> 
> Anderson


Esse rádio da parks trabalha com o protocolo "N"?
De qualquer forma voce poderia testar com um adaptador desses.
Fiquei sabendo tarde de mais sobre a apresentação da Parks em POA, não consegui inscrição.

----------


## 1929

> , pela distancia acho que nao vai ter melhora sobre o wi-fi. Terias que testar con placas pcmcia MIMO dentro de casa sem visada pra ver, vou ver se consigo ir a POA tb no dia 5.


POis é aí que o sistema pretende ser superior. Conexão dentro de casa sem antena externa no raio de 1.5 km, segundo eles. E mesmo que na casa não tenha wireless N. É bom demais.

Mas com adaptador N ficará melhor. Uma placa pci em torno de 160,00. Pcmcia em 190,00. AP tem por mais ou menos 300,00

----------


## Gilmar

> Olá Pessoal.......
> 
> Recomendo a vocês irem no evento para discutirem sobre o pró e contra, provavelmente quem deve palestrar é o José Antonio (palestrante/especialista) ou Fabio Farias (cabeça do produto).
> 
> Pessoal, das palestras que acompanhei do produto e projeto feito junto com seus responsaveis no papel estava ok e dentro das especificações, bem, nesta quarta recebi aqui na empresa o Fabio Farias que veio acompanhar a instalação, neste dia ele não pode verificar o radio no local correto pois houve um contra tempo e não estava pronta a estrutura, aqui ele pode constatar o que comentei em post anterior, a configuração estava praticamente padrão só alterando o range do equipamento para radiação máxima com projeção de 20Km, até então estava ok para ele. Na prática informamos que o D-Link tinha mais sinal do que o Parks ambos no mesmo ambiente, foi nos informado que não pode fazer comparativos desta forma pelo porte do radio, para melhor performance nós deveriamos colocar o radio em uma torre de 14m para ter qualidade......
> 
> Hoje 28/11. Acabei de chegar da serra onde instalei o rádio para testes (sem o uso do link), ainda não coloquei na torre definitivo mas coloquei em uma pedra que tem aqui berando o pricipicio, para voces terem base da altura minha torre esta em um morro com 1080m sendo que parte do centro da cidade tem 890m e distante a 5Km (cerca de 190m de altura da base), um ponto onde tenho maior potencial de clientes tem 930m e distante a 6,5Km (cerca de 150m de altura da base).
> 
> Fiz testes somente com o notebook padrão a/b/g inicialmente nas proximidades, apesar de ter muitas arvores e barranco, numa distancia de 1Km e o carro estar em movimento a 20Km/h o sinal estava bom/ótimo... dai em diante devido ao morro o sinal não pegou mais... bem, depois mantive o notebook porem agora com uma antena externa direcional de 25dbi com adaptador usb ficando estatica em um tripé.... fui no "pé do morro" cerca de 3Km e o sinal manteve-se numa escala de 0 a 5 somente em 2, fui ao centro a 4Km e o sinal se manteve a 2, mais adiante a 5Km da base (sempre em linha reta) o sinal se manteve tambem a 2, berando o limite de distancia da antena que informam que é 10Km, fui a 8Km ai o bicho não pegou.....
> ...



Qual é a empresa que vende este rádio.

Gostaria de mais informações.

Gilmar

----------


## 1929

> Qual é a empresa que vende este rádio.
> 
> Gostaria de mais informações.
> 
> Gilmar


MUDE Distribuidora TI networking storage segurança infra-estrutura IP mobilidade servidores

----------


## braw

achei q os testes nao foram tao esclaredores ainda... tendo em vista que um dos principais atrativos do protudo seria uma "limitada mobilidade" e o fato de poder atender clientes nesse raio 1,5km sem a necessidade de equipamentos externos (cabos e antenas)... acho q seria necessarios alguns testes focados nisso... vamos aguardar mais testes!!!

----------


## johnicar

Bom seria que eles disponibilisasem de um equipamento funcionado na palestra e todo mundo levase ., assim ...teriam umas 50 o mais conecoes simultaneas, melhor teste que ese nao vejo, porque bla bla bla nao adianta de nada. Olha que eu to torsendo pra que funcione, mas ....

----------


## 1929

> Bom seria que eles disponibilisasem de um equipamento funcionado na palestra e todo mundo levase ., assim ...teriam umas 50 o mais conecoes simultaneas, melhor teste que ese nao vejo, porque bla bla bla nao adianta de nada. Olha que eu to torsendo pra que funcione, mas ....


Já vou ser mais exigente um pouco. Quem sabe instalar o rádio mais longe, externamente, prá sentir melhor a capacidade de penetração do sinal, que é uma coisa apregoada no site do fabricante.
Problema é que se a Anatel pega, aí complica tudo. Mas 15 minutinhos no ar já seriam suficientes, e seria muito azar, a anatel fazer um scanner bem na hora.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> ta mas deixa ver se entendi, ese teste que vc fez e com placas MIMO, porque um 1km ou mais eu conecto normal no notebook, no modo b se tiver visada limpa, se tiver visada e ainda com uma antena de grade de 25 dbi o alex conecta a 23km, eu com uma Nanostaion mer conecto a 12km .acho que seria valido se o sistema MIMO conseguise mais banda e mais clientes por base
> , pela distancia acho que nao vai ter melhora sobre o wi-fi. Terias que testar con placas pcmcia MIMO dentro de casa sem visada pra ver, vou ver se consigo ir a POA tb no dia 5.


 
Oi, fiz teste com placa comum, meu notebook suporta o padrão a/b/g.

Mas o que citei acima, me conecto a 3Km somente com a antena do notebook mais nada....., para uma distancia de 8 ou 10Km utilizei uma antena externa de 25dbi tambem pelo notebook com adaptador usb. Estarei aguardando o fabricante vir até o nosso escritório para verificar o ocorrido.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Esse rádio da parks trabalha com o protocolo "N"?
> De qualquer forma voce poderia testar com um adaptador desses.
> Fiquei sabendo tarde de mais sobre a apresentação da Parks em POA, não consegui inscrição.


Oi, 
Este radio trabalha no padrão b/g.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> achei q os testes nao foram tao esclaredores ainda... tendo em vista que um dos principais atrativos do protudo seria uma "limitada mobilidade" e o fato de poder atender clientes nesse raio 1,5km sem a necessidade de equipamentos externos (cabos e antenas)... acho q seria necessarios alguns testes focados nisso... vamos aguardar mais testes!!!


Oi, 
Este produto é ideal para mobilidade, eu testei e funcionou em movimento a 3Km de distancia da base, o meu problema é que a 8/10Km esta antena tem o sinal muito baixo utilizando antena externa, eu comprei para ela abranger num raio de 8Km e até o momento ela não esta me atendendo neste requisito, lembrando que no meu caso meus clientes em massa estão cerca de 4Km da base.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Oi, 
> Este produto é ideal para mobilidade, eu testei e funcionou em movimento a 3Km de distancia da base, o meu problema é que a 8/10Km esta antena tem o sinal muito baixo utilizando antena externa, eu comprei para ela abranger num raio de 8Km e até o momento ela não esta me atendendo neste requisito, lembrando que no meu caso meus clientes em massa estão cerca de 4Km da base.
> 
> 
> Anderson


E daí Anderson, te divertindo um pouco com o bichano novo?
Vamos ver se eu entendi: com o note só com a placa dele, sem antena externa tu conseguiu 3km? E conseguiu navegação normal, sem cair a velocidade da conexão?

E com antena externa em 8km não ficou tão bom?
Ou seja, para perto por enquanto aprovou mas para longe não?
E tu já testou para ver se numa distância razoável, por ex. 1 km consegue conexão dentro de casa? Ou só na rua?
Eu estive vendo no site da Wavion que as antenas dele são de 7,5 dbi. Isto significa que tem um ângulo de irradiação vertical favorecendo conexão perto.
Se as antenas são removíveis, considera com eles se trocar por antenas de maior ganho não iria melhorar este alcance.
No mês passado estive na fabrica da TSM e conversando com uma pessoa de lá, me informaram que eles estavam desenvolvendo uma omini para a Parks, específicamente para este rádio. Não sei se era verdade ou só conversa.

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> Oi, 
> Este produto é ideal para mobilidade, eu testei e funcionou em movimento a 3Km de distancia da base, o meu problema é que a 8/10Km esta antena tem o sinal muito baixo utilizando antena externa, eu comprei para ela abranger num raio de 8Km e até o momento ela não esta me atendendo neste requisito, lembrando que no meu caso meus clientes em massa estão cerca de 4Km da base.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Pelo que você observou até o momento, será que este equipamento daria conta de atender um ráio de até 2km de distancia da base usando por exemplo um adaptador USB Edimax com anteninha padrão, ou até mesmo a Wireless original de um Notbook?

Abraço

Abraço.

----------


## UltraFox

> Oi, 
> Este produto é ideal para mobilidade, eu testei e funcionou em movimento a 3Km de distancia da base, o meu problema é que a 8/10Km esta antena tem o sinal muito baixo utilizando antena externa, eu comprei para ela abranger num raio de 8Km e até o momento ela não esta me atendendo neste requisito, lembrando que no meu caso meus clientes em massa estão cerca de 4Km da base.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Amigo o que não estou entendendo é o teste que voces estão fazendo tudo bem teste de sinal. Mais voce não esta testando Ping, Thouchputt, velocidade media, maxima, minima entre outras dezenas de testes ? Eu sei que parece meio chato mais hoje é muito importante este equipamento para tantos provedores, pricipalmente se os testes forem feitos por voce um provedor.

Imagina se tiversemos em mãos uma tabela assim.(seria bom para todos nós)

500 Mts -> -59dbm -> 0% perda -> 1ms -> 5MB -> 30km/h
1KM -> -65dbm -> 0% perda -> 2ms -> 4MB -> 30km/h

Não sei, pois esse seria alguns dos testes que faria. Principalmente para ter argumento contra o fabricante se fosse o caso.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Estou a procura de um AP que eu possa colocar na minha torre ou em algum ponto na empresa que eu possa atender NoteBook´s num raio de 800 metros mais ou menos, no caso, seriam clientes com o Notes dentro de suas casas, será que tem algum desses padrão N mais baratinho e homologado que dê certo?

----------


## 1929

> Estou a procura de um AP que eu possa colocar na minha torre ou em algum ponto na empresa que eu possa atender NoteBook´s num raio de 800 metros mais ou menos, no caso, seriam clientes com o Notes dentro de suas casas, será que tem algum desses padrão N mais baratinho e homologado que dê certo?


Pô, até que enfim apareceu alguém que está disposto a testar. Eu estou a fim de fazer um teste também Josué.
Homologados tem um modelo da D-link, dois da Tp-link e mais alguns poucos. Não me lembro agora se o da Engenius tem homologação. Estive lendo o manual do Engenius e me pareceu que tem muitos recursos que não são encontrados nos Aps mais comuns.
TP-link tem um cara no mercado livre que entrega por 400,00 com selo de homologação e nota fiscal.
O da D-link fica por menos, mas não vem com selo, porque entra por vias escusas.
Como estes são com antenas removíveis, é lógico que sugere uso externo, apesar de ninguém que fabrica ter testado. ô gente com pouca visão, estes fabricantes. Se eles já tivessem testado, teriam tirado todas as nossa dúvidas, se dá ou não bom resultado.
Tudo que tem informação na net parece que uns copiaram dos outros.
A minha curiosidade também é grande.

----------


## 1929

Garimpando achei este arquivo .PDF que trata de um lançamento de antena própria para uso em Aps Mimo em 5.8.
Os caras lá fora não estão parados. Está começando a surgir algumas soluções interessantes.
Esta antena é setorial.

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Eu e mais 3 amigos estamos escolhendo um modelo de AP que trabalhe com mimo, um cartao pcmcia e uma placa pci para testes.

De cara ja imagino colocar 3 omnis de 8dbi no máximo no lugar das que acompanham o ap.

Caso os testes sejam satisfatorios, partiremos para as routerboard ou pc-ap com minipci´s mimo.

Imagino que o maior problema seja o processamento que é relativamente facil resolver pois imagino que estações mimo podem ser instaladas mais baixo por trabalharem com reflexao, dae diminui drasticamente os custos com torres.

Bom tudo é testar...

----------


## johnicar

Bom so para informacao, a Ubiquiti ja esta com a placa routerstation pronta,(memso proseador da RB433AH 680MHz) e tem suporte a MIMO com o firm CHALLENGE, tem as mini pci mimo da ubiquiti modelo SR71-A 3X3 e as SR71-5 e SR71-2 ambas 2X2

----------


## 1929

> Bom so para informacao, a Ubiquiti ja esta com a placa routerstation pronta,(memso proseador da RB433AH 680MHz) e tem suporte a MIMO com o firm CHALLENGE, tem as mini pci mimo da ubiquiti modelo SR71-A 3X3 e as SR71-5 e SR71-2 ambas 2X2


Valeu pela informação atualizada.
Não achei a RB da Ubiquiti aqui no Brasil e nem no Paraguai. Lá tem só o mini pci SR71-A por 102 dolares. Mas no forum da Ubiquiti diz que ele só é compatível com a RB Litestation da Ubiquiti, e assim mesmo tem só um modelo com compatibilidade. Tomara mesmo que tenha aberto mais o leque de opçoes. Mas com RB mikrotik é certo que não trabalha.

E quanto ao arranjo de antenas, fiz uma pergunta no forum e eles não souberam me dizer qual o melhor, se 3 omini ou 3 setoriais. Ficaram de fazer testes e depois postar resultados. Mas até agora nada.

----------


## johnicar

No site das revendas master da ubiquiti, diz que so tem disponibilidade a partir de janeiro de 2009,por enquanto as SR71 funcionam apenas na litestaionX que e de apenas um slot mini-pci, a respeito do sistema com setorias e omni, na minha opiniao ocorrearam mais reflecoes com antenas omni, ja que o sinal sera espalahado em todas as direcoes.Mas para tirar proveito delas nos clientes tb teriam que ser omnis.

----------


## 1929

> No site das revendas master da ubiquiti, diz que so tem disponibilidade a partir de janeiro de 2009,por enquanto as SR71 funcionam apenas na litestaionX que e de apenas um slot mini-pci, a respeito do sistema com setorias e omni, na minha opiniao ocorrearam mais reflecoes com antenas omni, ja que o sinal sera espalahado em todas as direcoes.Mas para tirar proveito delas nos clientes tb teriam que ser omnis.



Também acho que seja melhor omini. Mas por outro lado, com setoriais poderia ser melhor para setorizar e não sobrecarregar um AP, por ex quando houver dois APS na torre.
Aquela antena que coloquei mais acima foi a primeira vêz que vi está possibilidade.
Como tudo é muito novo, vamos acabar gastando um pouco até achar o melhor sistema.

----------


## Portela

UsadosMAC, você ainda continua com o rádio, estamos esperando mais informações sobre os testes, se funcionar legal sem visada em um raio de 1,5 km vai resolver o problema de muita gente aqui

----------


## 1929

E quem foi em Porto Alegre no evento ver de perto a ferinha? O que acharam?

----------


## braw

> Também acho que seja melhor omini. Mas por outro lado, com setoriais poderia ser melhor para setorizar e não sobrecarregar um AP, por ex quando houver dois APS na torre.
> Aquela antena que coloquei mais acima foi a primeira vêz que vi está possibilidade.
> Como tudo é muito novo, vamos acabar gastando um pouco até achar o melhor sistema.


Creio que ser for usado com antenas setoriais vc perdera a funcionalidade do MIMO que consiste em enviar e receber por varios caminhos para um mesmo destino! Com 3 omnis vc tera 3 vias de envio para um mesmo destino, se usar setoriais vc terá apenas 1 caminho tendo em vista q o sinal sera divido por tres, atendendo separadamente cada destino...

----------


## 1929

> Creio que ser for usado com antenas setoriais vc perdera a funcionalidade do MIMO que consiste em enviar e receber por varios caminhos para um mesmo destino! Com 3 omnis vc tera 3 vias de envio para um mesmo destino, se usar setoriais vc terá apenas 1 caminho tendo em vista q o sinal sera divido por tres, atendendo separadamente cada destino...


Dá uma olhada no post 102 deste tópico. Eu achei uma setorial própria para MIMO.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> E quem foi em Porto Alegre no evento ver de perto a ferinha? O que acharam?


 poi adiado apra dia 9, amanha , lamento nao poder ir amanha...

----------


## braw

> Dá uma olhada no post 102 deste tópico. Eu achei uma setorial própria para MIMO.


Sera que acha essa antena no brasil??? qual seria o valor?

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> poi adiado apra dia 9, amanha , lamento nao poder ir amanha...


Alguem que tu conhece foi la?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Alguem que tu conhece foi la?


acho que o ronaldo antoni foi, alguem deve ter ido..

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Morreu o topico?

E o colega que testou o Parks? Ta por ae ainda?

----------


## RBG

> Morreu o topico?
> 
> E o colega que testou o Parks? Ta por ae ainda?


 Tb queria saber...

----------


## braw

tb to de olho no topico, muito interessa a todos do Forum... UsadosMAC iai fez mais alguns testes??? vc eh nossa galinha dos ovos de outro hein, nao deixe de postar qualquer q seja a evoluçao... abraço

----------


## thiagotp26

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Estou montando meu 1° provedor agora, bem correndo atras de inumeras soluções e vendo este post achei a solução Outdoor da Parks muito interessante com tecnologia ao MIMO, o modelo BSW2400 (metro Wi-Fi) suporta até 254 usuarios e possui 6 antenas omni de 7.5dbi cada. 
> Este equipamento foi sugerido pela engenharia da Parks para atender minha necessidade onde tenho um ponto extremamente alto (300m acima dos usuarios) num raio de 10km e distancia de 8Km (visada livre). Como minha intensão é chegar aos 1400 usuarios este equipamento é escalonavel e de facil integração do outras soluções backhaul.
> 
> *Modulação:*
>  802.11b: DSSS (DBPSK, DQPSK, CCK)
> 802.11g: OFDM (64QAM, 16QAM, QPSK, BPSK)
> 
> ...


Amigo, se possível me passe mais um pouco de informação sobre este equipamento, também estou montando meu primeiro provedor e achei muito interessante seu post.

Grande abraço!

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Estou me dedicando integralmente ao provedor e por este motivo não estou postando as informações, muito em breve relatarei minha conclusão final do produto....

Até o momento se mantem conforme informei nos posts anteriores, o fabricante esta acompanhando pois alguns requisitos até o momento não foi atingido....



Anderson

----------


## Xororo

Ótimo, mais gente testando. Quero ver se realmente funciona. Não acompanhei o tópico inteiro, alguém tem um resumo ou artigo sobre o básico da tecnologia?

Abraços!

----------


## UltraFox

Um resumo sobre o radio...

Ninguem sabe como funciona nem mesmo se funciona. As informações estão desencontradas...

----------


## 1929

> Ótimo, mais gente testando. Quero ver se realmente funciona. Não acompanhei o tópico inteiro, alguém tem um resumo ou artigo sobre o básico da tecnologia?
> 
> Abraços!


Wavion Wireless Networks - outdoor and metro Wi-Fi

----------


## Xororo

A Wavion trabalha especificamente com MIMO?

----------


## 1929

> A Wavion trabalha especificamente com MIMO?


Neste modelo sim, mas a linha deles é ampla.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

hue ?? cade o amigo que ta fazendo testes primero ??? nem noticias dele, sera que ele foi orientado a nâo falar dos resultados abertamente ??? sera ???

----------


## 1929

> hue ?? cade o amigo que ta fazendo testes primero ??? nem noticias dele, sera que ele foi orientado a nâo falar dos resultados abertamente ??? sera ???



Ele postou sim, não me lembro agora se neste post ou outro.

Os resultados até agora não foram conclusivos. Mas o pessoal do suporte da Parks está ajustando as coisas.

Ele disse que quando tiver uma solução ele posta. Estamos na torcida aqui para que dê certo.

----------


## Xororo

> Ele postou sim, não me lembro agora se neste post ou outro.
> 
> Os resultados até agora não foram conclusivos. Mas o pessoal do suporte da Parks está ajustando as coisas.
> 
> Ele disse que quando tiver uma solução ele posta. Estamos na torcida aqui para que dê certo.


Acho que foi nesse tópico mesmo. Deve que ele vai dar a resposta só em janeiro.

Dúvida aqui, o equipamento MIMO possui suporte a 3 antenas porque são 3 rádios trabalhando em conjunto certo? Esse rádio da Wavion possui 6 antenas, então são 6 rádios em 1 funcionando da mesma forma que os de 3 antenas?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pelo que andei lendo, sâo 6 radios trabalhando juntos, por isso 6 antenas..

sobre os testes , sim lembro que ele falou que tinha testando com o radio encosdtado em uma pedra, etc...
mas so que ele falou que o pessoal da park iria voltar la 4 ou 5 dias depois, e ate o memento seguimos as escuras...

aguardamos a lus, veremos o que aconteseu!!

----------


## braw

acho q o maximo q conseguiu foi isso!!!




> Oi, 
> Este produto é ideal para mobilidade, eu testei e funcionou em movimento a 3Km de distancia da base, o meu problema é que a 8/10Km esta antena tem o sinal muito baixo utilizando antena externa, eu comprei para ela abranger num raio de 8Km e até o momento ela não esta me atendendo neste requisito, lembrando que no meu caso meus clientes em massa estão cerca de 4Km da base.
> 
> 
> Anderson

----------


## Xororo

Será que usando direcionais de alto ganho ele não consegue isso não? Poderia colocar tipo 3 antenas de baixo ganho pra atender perto e mais 3 pra longe.

----------


## UltraFox

Estou começando a achar que esse radio faz igual aos Kodamas e d-links do mercado livre aceita 1000 clientes todos com 1MB a 20Km da base... Não que seja uma critica mais sim uma sugestão toda a demora e problemas que eventualmente tem que ser corrigido pelo fabricante ??? não fazem esses testes na versao beta não agora que esta em linha de produção...
Tenho todas as duvidas pois eu conversei diretamente com a MUDE representante da Parks na futurecom e vi o equipamento e já comecei a duvidar desde o primeiro instante que eles começaram a falar dos milagres. Espero e torço incancevelmente para fazer pelomenos a metade do prometido.

----------


## ijr

A Ubiquiti tem um cartão MIMO, mas ainda não achei nenhuma loja aqui no Brasil que venda, gostaria de comprar para fazer um teste.

----------


## 1929

> A Ubiquiti tem um cartão MIMO, mas ainda não achei nenhuma loja aqui no Brasil que venda, gostaria de comprar para fazer um teste.


Flytec.com.py

Preço: 102 dolares.
Mas este não é compatível com RB mikrotik.

----------


## 1929

> Será que usando direcionais de alto ganho ele não consegue isso não? Poderia colocar tipo 3 antenas de baixo ganho pra atender perto e mais 3 pra longe.


Então seria o caso de usar 3 antenas PTX32 da Pluton num radinho N de 400 reais. Só que de antenas vai gastar mais de 3.000 reais.
Este rádio da Wavion pode ter algumas coisas a mais , mas pelo datasheet dele, é muito semelhante aos N que estão aí para venda. A única diferença que o engenius, d-link e tp-link são com e saídas e este é com 6. Potencia é a mesma. 
E pode talvêz ter um soft superior.
Mas antes de pagar 20.000,00 acho que dá para experimentar um destes radinhos e usar omini mesmo que sai mais barato. Se ficar bom com omini, então partir para estas PTX32 da Pluton.

----------


## Xororo

> Então seria o caso de usar 3 antenas PTX32 da Pluton num radinho N de 400 reais. Só que de antenas vai gastar mais de 3.000 reais.
> Este rádio da Wavion pode ter algumas coisas a mais , mas pelo datasheet dele, é muito semelhante aos N que estão aí para venda. A única diferença que o engenius, d-link e tp-link são com e saídas e este é com 6. Potencia é a mesma. 
> E pode talvêz ter um soft superior.
> Mas antes de pagar 20.000,00 acho que dá para experimentar um destes radinhos e usar omini mesmo que sai mais barato. Se ficar bom com omini, então partir para estas PTX32 da Pluton.


Só que com omni é provável que não passe de 5km. Essa antena da Pluton ta saindo a quanto cada? Como você disse, talvez seja mais negócio testar em rádios N mais baratos mesmo, mas no caso do Wavion eu aconselharia 3 pra perto e 3 pra longe, deve proporcionar bom sinal até uns 8km. No começo vai ter que ser omni mesmo, a menos que o UsadosMAC queira comprar mais uns 2 rádios de 20k pra atender muita gente com direcional.

Uma dúvida: a potência desse rádio é em conjunto ou cada rádio tem sua própria potência para cada antena?

----------


## 1929

> Só que com omni é provável que não passe de 5km. Essa antena da Pluton ta saindo a quanto cada? Como você disse, talvez seja mais negócio testar em rádios N mais baratos mesmo, mas no caso do Wavion eu aconselharia 3 pra perto e 3 pra longe, deve proporcionar bom sinal até uns 8km. No começo vai ter que ser omni mesmo, a menos que o UsadosMAC queira comprar mais uns 2 rádios de 20k pra atender muita gente com direcional.
> 
> Uma dúvida: a potência desse rádio é em conjunto ou cada rádio tem sua própria potência para cada antena?


A potencia é de 100mW. Isto vale para o conjunto, já que todas as antenas trabalham sincronizadas. Mesmo que houvesse só um usuário online, as 6 vão trabalhar juntas. O firmware do rádio é preparado para isso. É por isso que não dá para deixar 3 para perto e 3 para longe.

No caso dos Aps baratos com 3 antenas não é diferente. 

Cada antena omini slot PTX32 da Pluton é cerca de 1300,00. É isso que assusta.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Acho que foi nesse tópico mesmo. Deve que ele vai dar a resposta só em janeiro.
> 
> Dúvida aqui, o equipamento MIMO possui suporte a 3 antenas porque são 3 rádios trabalhando em conjunto certo? Esse rádio da Wavion possui 6 antenas, então são 6 rádios em 1 funcionando da mesma forma que os de 3 antenas?


 
Olá Xororo,

O equipamento não tem o mesmo conceito dos outros radios... conforme divulgam por ai cada cartão/radio por exemplo do Mikrotik e outors em 2.4Ghz suporta cerca de 30 clientes, sendo assim vamos multiplicar por 6 que da 180 clientes conectados simutaneos, este suporta 254 clientes simultaneos.

A Wavion não divulga quantos como funciona, somente nos garantem conforme especificado.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> achei q os testes nao foram tao esclaredores ainda... tendo em vista que um dos principais atrativos do protudo seria uma "limitada mobilidade" e o fato de poder atender clientes nesse raio 1,5km sem a necessidade de equipamentos externos (cabos e antenas)... acho q seria necessarios alguns testes focados nisso... vamos aguardar mais testes!!!


 
Olá Braw,

Eu estou utilizando o equipamento sem a intensão de oferecer mobilidade, porem em testes com notebook (sem antenas externas) eu consigo ter mobilidade com carro em movimento e cerca de 5Km de distancia da base com visada direta ou com pequena barreiras, lembrando que estou em uma região de mata densa.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Olá Braw,
> 
> Eu estou utilizando o equipamento sem a intensão de oferecer mobilidade, porem em testes com notebook (sem antenas externas) eu consigo ter mobilidade com carro em movimento e cerca de 5Km de distancia da base com visada direta ou com pequena barreiras, lembrando que estou em uma região de mata densa.
> 
> 
> Anderson


E como é o desempenho para usuários fixos? Consegue boa conexão dentro de casa sem antena externa?

----------


## UsadosMAC

*Á TODOS......*

Esta havendo varias interpretações.... ou estão lendo parcialmente.... vamos lá.... 

Em 1Km me conectei com carro em movimento com uma mata muito densa cobrindo a visada da minha torre, este teste foi quando estava descendo a serra, como a maior parte das rodovias, cortam o morro para se construir a estrada... o sinal foi captado somente com a antena interna do notebook HP padrão b/g.

Com o mesmo notebook com visada direta ou com poucas obstruções consigo me conectar com cerca de 5Km de distancia da minha base.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Esse rádio da parks trabalha com o protocolo "N"?
> De qualquer forma voce poderia testar com um adaptador desses.
> Fiquei sabendo tarde de mais sobre a apresentação da Parks em POA, não consegui inscrição.


 
Olá Marcelomg,

Não, ele trabalha somente com protocolo B e G.

No cliente voce pode colocar um adaptador padrão N sem problemas, pois este padrão abrange um dos protocolos exigido pelo equipamento (B/G).


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

.... assunto já respondido

desconsiderar...

----------


## 1929

> *Á TODOS......*
> 
> Esta havendo varias interpretações.... ou estão lendo parcialmente.... vamos lá.... 
> 
> Em 1Km me conectei com carro em movimento com uma mata muito densa cobrindo a visada da minha torre, este teste foi quando estava descendo a serra, como a maior parte das rodovias, cortam o morro para se construir a estrada... o sinal foi captado somente com a antena interna do notebook HP padrão b/g.
> 
> Com o mesmo notebook com visada direta ou com poucas obstruções consigo me conectar com cerca de 5Km de distancia da minha base.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Estes relatos são animadores. Principalmente levando em conta que num ambiente urbano é mais propício para refletir a irradiação, o que já não acontece tão fácil em ambiente rural. Então se foi bem em área rural, deve ser um show dentro da cidade. Já testou para ver se ele vence barreiras como edificações, com notebook dentro de casa? Ou Desktop só com placa PCI ou adaptador USB?

----------


## Xororo

> A potencia é de 100mW. Isto vale para o conjunto, já que todas as antenas trabalham sincronizadas. Mesmo que houvesse só um usuário online, as 6 vão trabalhar juntas. O firmware do rádio é preparado para isso. É por isso que não dá para deixar 3 para perto e 3 para longe.
> 
> No caso dos Aps baratos com 3 antenas não é diferente. 
> 
> Cada antena omini slot PTX32 da Pluton é cerca de 1300,00. É isso que assusta.


Minha idéia não é colocar cada antena em uma potência (até mesmo porque você falou que não tem como pois a potência é em conjunto). Eu falo de colocar 3 antenas de maior angulação vertical (menor ganho) para atender clientes mais próximos e outras 3 de menor angulação vertical (feixe mais concentrado, maior ganho) para os clientes distantes receberem bom sinal.

Essas antenas Pluton são um furo no olho heim... pra colocar em um projeto que já vai ficar caro, aumentar mais quase 4000 num é brincadeira.

----------


## Xororo

> Olá Xororo,
> 
> O equipamento não tem o mesmo conceito dos outros radios... conforme divulgam por ai cada cartão/radio por exemplo do Mikrotik e outors em 2.4Ghz suporta cerca de 30 clientes, sendo assim vamos multiplicar por 6 que da 180 clientes conectados simutaneos, este suporta 254 clientes simultaneos.
> 
> A Wavion não divulga quantos como funciona, somente nos garantem conforme especificado.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Entendo. O problema é que com um equipamento tão caro ainda não é possível atender tanta gente. Pensa bem, 254 simultâneos seriam em torno de 700-800 clientes? É muita coisa, mas em um projeto em uma grande cidade se você tiver mais que isso vai precisar de mais de um pop pra atender os clientes restantes. Mais uma dúvida: dá pra cadastrar mais de 254 clientes em um rádio?

EDIT: Muito bom saber os resultados dos testes, pelo jeito vai correr tudo bem.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Citação:
> Postado Originalmente por *Gilmar* https://under-linux.org/forums/image...s/viewpost.gif
> _Qual é a empresa que vende este rádio._
> 
> _Gostaria de mais informações._
> 
> _Gilmar_


 
Olá Pessoal,

A empresa *Familia Cintra Equipamentos Informatica Ltda* está distribuindo equipamentos Parks - Wavion.

Equipamentos em funcionamento com pleno uso, testes em campo, possuimos suporte técnico direto com o fabricante Wavion (Israel). Auxilio na instalação e configuração.


www.familiacintra.com.br
11 4159-7402
[email protected]


Consulte-nos.

----------


## rogeriosims

Equipamentos em funcionamento com pleno uso, testes em campo, possuimos suporte técnico direto com o fabricante Wavion (Israel). Auxilio na instalação e configuração.

Espera um minuto Usados Mac,

Explica esse negocio direito ai..., o que deu nos testes?? Foi tão bom que você agora é representante da parks? Temos muito interesse na solução mas precisamos das informações.

você realizou testes em area urbana? qual alcance? quantos clientes conectados? qual a velocidade? enfim passe por favor o maior numero de informações sobre sua estrutura e ambiente.


Abraço,

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Amigo, se possível me passe mais um pouco de informação sobre este equipamento, também estou montando meu primeiro provedor e achei muito interessante seu post.
> 
> Grande abraço!


Olá Thiago,

Não sei qual a informação que voce deseja, mas seria interessante ler todos os posts ou fazer uma pergunta especifica, talvez a sua duvida pode ser a duvida de outros.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Ótimo, mais gente testando. Quero ver se realmente funciona. Não acompanhei o tópico inteiro, alguém tem um resumo ou artigo sobre o básico da tecnologia?
> 
> Abraços!





> Um resumo sobre o radio...
> 
> Ninguem sabe como funciona nem mesmo se funciona. As informações estão desencontradas...


 
Olá Pessoal,

Como este tópico é referente a tecnologia MIMO e não somente o radio da Parks temos informações de varios fabricantes...

Se não me engano na pagina 7 relato as caracteristicas da antena pelo proprio fabricante e os meus testes com este radio, tenho tambem outro relato creio que na pagina 10 com um pouco mais de experiencia e teste realizados.


Anderson

----------


## Xororo

> Equipamentos em funcionamento com pleno uso, testes em campo, possuimos suporte técnico direto com o fabricante Wavion (Israel). Auxilio na instalação e configuração.
> 
> Espera um minuto Usados Mac,
> 
> Explica esse negocio direito ai..., o que deu nos testes?? Foi tão bom que você agora é representante da parks? Temos muito interesse na solução mas precisamos das informações.
> 
> você realizou testes em area urbana? qual alcance? quantos clientes conectados? qual a velocidade? enfim passe por favor o maior numero de informações sobre sua estrutura e ambiente.
> 
> 
> Abraço,


Rogério, você deve ter entendido errado. Isso aí deve ser a propaganda do site do distribuidor da Wavion, o UsadosMAC colocou pra gente olhar os equipamentos no site. Pelo menos foi assim que eu interpretei.

Ele testou em área rural, onde tem muita árvore, conectou com o carro em movimento a 1km de distancia da base. Sem obstruções ou com poucos obstáculos ele conseguiu conectar a 5km da base. Resultados interessantes.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Postado Originalmente por *alexsuarezferreira* https://under-linux.org/forums/image...s/viewpost.gif 
> _hue ?? cade o amigo que ta fazendo testes primero ??? nem noticias dele, sera que ele foi orientado a nâo falar dos resultados abertamente ??? sera ???._





> Ele postou sim, não me lembro agora se neste post ou outro.
> 
> Os resultados até agora não foram conclusivos. Mas o pessoal do suporte da Parks está ajustando as coisas.
> 
> Ele disse que quando tiver uma solução ele posta. Estamos na torcida aqui para que dê certo.


 
Oi, 

Pessoal as coisas se mantem da mesma forma, o pessoal da Parks já veio 5 vezes até nossa torre mas não tiveram sucesso, não estão conseguindo auxiliar na configuração para distancia acima de 5Km, estou correndo por conta propria fazendo testes com outros equipamentos no cliente, pois o meu problema esta na conexão com antenas externas nos clientes de 5 a 8Km.

No dia 19/12 veio o pessoal da propria Wavion verificar o problema, neste caso ficaram de me posicionar para uma solução e até o momento nada...

Obs: o rádio da Parks/Wavion parou de funcionar no domingo 21/12 e por questões do feriado estarei instalando novamente a nova amanhã, a possivel causa pode ser uma descarga do no-break que queimou e afetou somente o radio da Parks/Wavion (não liga) sem afetar outro radio que estava conectado junto.


Anderson

----------


## Xororo

> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Como este tópico é referente a tecnologia MIMO e não somente o radio da Parks temos informações de varios fabricantes...
> 
> Se não me engano na pagina 7 relato as caracteristicas da antena pelo proprio fabricante e os meus testes com este radio, tenho tambem outro relato creio que na pagina 10 com um pouco mais de experiencia e teste realizados.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Já dei uma olhada com mais calma, o 1929 me deu uma grande ajuda também. Já tenho noção agora de como funciona. Valeu!

----------


## rogeriosims

Anderson,

Por favor nos mantenha informado.

Grato,

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Será que usando direcionais de alto ganho ele não consegue isso não? Poderia colocar tipo 3 antenas de baixo ganho pra atender perto e mais 3 pra longe.





> Estou começando a achar que esse radio faz igual aos Kodamas e d-links do mercado livre aceita 1000 clientes todos com 1MB a 20Km da base... Não que seja uma critica mais sim uma sugestão toda a demora e problemas que eventualmente tem que ser corrigido pelo fabricante ??? não fazem esses testes na versao beta não agora que esta em linha de produção...
> Tenho todas as duvidas pois eu conversei diretamente com a MUDE representante da Parks na futurecom e vi o equipamento e já comecei a duvidar desde o primeiro instante que eles começaram a falar dos milagres. Espero e torço incancevelmente para fazer pelomenos a metade do prometido.


*Xororo pelo contrario*, depois que recebi a visita da Wavion aqui me informaram que não importa muito o ganho da antena mas sim outros requesitos que ainda não me informaram. O cara veio com uma antena da propria Wavion externa como se fosse um minusculo AP por USB para ligar no notebook, pelas informações ela deve ter no maximo 5 dbi e pela um sinal bem melhor do que a minha de 27 dbi.

Obs: ela não necessita que instale no cliente 3 antenas independente do ganho.

*UltraFox,* creio que problemas com tecnologia seja normal apesar que em Israel já seja utilizada a algum tempo, no Uruguai uma prefeitura comprou 60 radios desses para fazer uma cidade totalmente digital, aqui no Brasil falta treinar os responsaveis por este equipamento, recebi este equipamento 2 dias depois do lançamento no Brasil, o tempo que estou com o equipamentos já deu para quebrar a cabeça e aprender muito, discuto com o pessoal da Parks da configuração que querem que eu faça, argumento do que já fiz e afins.. por experiencia com o equipamento sei que ele é muito superior a qualquer outro já comentado nos foruns, mas volto a afirmar, para mobilidade em 1, 2, 3Km na rua e dentro de casa funciona sendo que aqui funciona em 5km sem antena externa porem este ultimo é mais sensivel a barreiras.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> E como é o desempenho para usuários fixos? Consegue boa conexão dentro de casa sem antena externa?


Olá 1929,

Usuários fixos eu coloco antena externa que funcionam muito bem, para usuários moveis com notebooks o teste com 2 e 3Km funciona porem varia o angulo que a antena incide na residencia, se pega de frente onde possui uma janela a penetração no ambiente é bom, aqui já testei em casas a 2km da base onde o sinal pega sobre o telhado e teve a mesma penetração, mas isso varia conforme o angulo, aqui não tem muito onde refletir por ser uma região de mata.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Olá 1929,
> 
> Usuários fixos eu coloco antena externa que funcionam muito bem, para usuários moveis com notebooks o teste com 2 e 3Km funciona porem varia o angulo que a antena incide na residencia, se pega de frente onde possui uma janela a penetração no ambiente é bom, aqui já testei em casas a 2km da base onde o sinal pega sobre o telhado e teve a mesma penetração, mas isso varia conforme o angulo, aqui não tem muito onde refletir por ser uma região de mata.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Valeu Anderson. Era isso mesmo que eu queria saber. Acho que vai dar certo.

----------


## UltraFox

-> Doutor "*UsadosMAC*" Bom dia e Bom ano novo.

-> Agradeço indiscutivelmente a ajuda e principalmente a vontade determinante em esclarecer nossas duvidas coisas que poucos fazem aqui. Mesmo no meu post que considerei depois de enviar um pouco agressivo. Fica o meu muito obrigado.

-> Acompanhei o lançamento deste radio pela MUDE, realmente parece ser uma tecnologia inovadora e que tambem como o Wimax e 3G tem todo um periodo de maturidade no qual vemos que esta plenamente empenhado em resolver.

-> Vejo no BWS2400 uma solução contra o wimax da Embratel e muitas outras que vão começar a enfrentar pela frente. Alguns provedores ISP sempre acham que as Telecons vão sempre atuar em grandes centros deixando os buracos para nós. Isso está completamente errado pois é ai que elas nós querem para darem a facada final. Perdemos 3 clientes para Embratel "Wimax" onde achei que nunca ia perder. (Local inabitado e distante de qualquer torre dela) quando perdemos estes clientes notamos que parece que instalaram os mesmos para testar a capacidade de seus sistemas o qual mostrou ser EFICIENTE.

-> Sendo assim espero que os desenvolvedores de equipamentos voltados para Provedores ISP 2,4 e 5,8 senja neste proximo ano bem mais agressivo do que estes radios chicletes que estão fazendo. Exemplo o NS2 e NS5 aliados ao Wavion entre outras ferramentas disponibilizadas neste final de ano.

mais uma vez meu muito obrigado pela colaboração *UsadosMAC e a MUITOS outros do FORUM e equipe do Underlinux que fizeram um ano de 2008 não um massacre mais sim um ano POSITIVO e talves REVOLUCIONARIO.*

----------


## johnicar

Acredito que e por ahi mesmo, acho que a unica empresa que tem tratado de desenvolver equipamntos de qulidade e a a preco mais do que justo e a ubiquiti, entao parabens neste 2008 para ela, e 2009 ja esta com uma lista enorme de equipamentos , inclusive com tecnologia MIMO, Devemos procurar outras tecnologias o sistema 802,11 j ESTA MAIS DO QUE ULTRAPASADO, tem 20 megas de largura de banda e so consegimos 2 megas nela, ao contrario de outras tecnologias como wimax, que em um canal de 5 megas podem trafegar mais de 20 megas.

----------


## johnicar

Um feliz 2009 para todos

----------


## kramal

> Olá 1929,
> 
> Usuários fixos eu coloco antena externa que funcionam muito bem, para usuários moveis com notebooks o teste com 2 e 3Km funciona porem varia o angulo que a antena incide na residencia, se pega de frente onde possui uma janela a penetração no ambiente é bom, aqui já testei em casas a 2km da base onde o sinal pega sobre o telhado e teve a mesma penetração, mas isso varia conforme o angulo, aqui não tem muito onde refletir por ser uma região de mata.
> 
> 
> Anderson


 Feliz ano novo atodos.................
Amigo estou adquirindo 2 wbs-2400 irei receber até o dia 10 de janeiro pelo que me informaram na wavion, pergunto pela sua experiencia, a que altura na torre vc instalou a wbs? ela irradia bem na base da torre?

----------


## 1929

> sumiu o povo rs.


Ou estão de férias, ou aguardando os novos testes do UsadosMac.
Não tem muito mais o que comentar sobre o equipamento. Agora é só esperar...

----------


## braw

realmente, cabe a nos agora esperar q mais pessoas comprem e testem em diferentes cenarios para q possamos tirar ideias conclusivas sobre a viabilidade da compra... obrigado ao UsadosMAC pelos testes e esclarecimentos prestados a nos usuarios... tks

----------


## Josue Guedes

Eu ainda não vi vantagens aparentes. Um equipamento de 20k Reais, não sei se é um bom custo benefício. 

Devemos nos lembrar que o grande problema dos provedores em frente as grandes Telecoms, nem é essa questão de equipamento, e sim o Link. 

Não adianta nós conseguirmos equipamentos de alta capacidade que permitam mobilidade e tals, sem ter bons preços nos links. 

Tem gente aqui no forum que paga mais R$1.500,00 o mega, ao tempo que as grandes teles entregam entregam no cliente 1 mega por até R$100,00. Esse sim, é o grande problema.

Voltando ao assunto do equipamento da Parks, um outro fator importante é sua robustez, imaginem se for sensível como o EMP-8602, bom, claro que peguei pesado na comparação, mais eu não gostaria de ver um Park na minha torre perder potência depois de uma tempestade.

----------


## 1929

Putz, vira essa boca prá lá Josue!!!

O que todos nós gostaríamos é de um equipamento que facilitasse a vida dos provedores. Algo que eliminasse ou pelo menos reduzisse as instalações externas.
Mas pelos dados passados pelo companheiro que postou alguns resultados, parece que isso ainda não será possível.

Vou te dizer, tem um concorrente que colocou uma torre nova com cartões ubiquiti 2.4 e antenas TSM. Que loucura o sinal que esse cara coloca. Num amigo meu, estavamos testando uma placa PCI da Engenius (EPI-3601 S - que plaquinha valente!!! pena que não é homologada ).
Estavamos na casa dele, entre a minha torre e a do concorrente. Certo que para o lado do concorrente havia menos obstáculos. Para o meu lado há um prédio de 3 pisos e árvores.
O sinal dele entrou com 100% em 3 quarteirões e o meu sinal entrou com 40% em 2 quarteirões.
Mas navegamos normalmente com estes 40% dentro de casa e acusando no soft da placa 5.5mbps. variando entre 5.5 e 11. só com a anteninha que acompanha a pci.
Só abrindo um parenteses: este concorrente tem todo este sinal, mas o pessoal não navega. Eu com meus APzinhos faço mais que ele. Não sei se o problema dele é link, ou alguma config do servidor.
É uma choradeira só dos assinantes.

Então cheguei a conclusão que ainda há esperança para 2.4 desde que se tenha pontos de acesso há não mais de 4 quarteirões de cada assinante. Ou seja, a cada 8 quarteirões um ponto de acesso. E colocar um Ubiquiti que já está saindo homologação para 2.4 logo, logo. 

Com 20.000 dá para montar vários pontos e praticamente eliminar instalações externas. É tudo que um provedor gostaria.





> Eu ainda não vi vantagens aparentes. Um equipamento de 20k Reais, não sei se é um bom custo benefício. 
> 
> Devemos nos lembrar que o grande problema dos provedores em frente as grandes Telecoms, nem é essa questão de equipamento, e sim o Link. 
> 
> Não adianta nós conseguirmos equipamentos de alta capacidade que permitam mobilidade e tals, sem ter bons preços nos links. 
> 
> Tem gente aqui no forum que paga mais R$1.500,00 o mega, ao tempo que as grandes teles entregam entregam no cliente 1 mega por até R$100,00. Esse sim, é o grande problema.
> 
> Voltando ao assunto do equipamento da Parks, um outro fator importante é sua robustez, imaginem se for sensível como o EMP-8602, bom, claro que peguei pesado na comparação, mais eu não gostaria de ver um Park na minha torre perder potência depois de uma tempestade.

----------


## johnicar

ainda acho que a banda de 2.4b esta mais do que ultrapasada, tem que aparecer outra tecnologia para rejuvenecer a banda, imagina um canal de 20 megas pra usar so 2 megas reais. Por isso a efetividade do wimax que utiliza um canal de 5 megas e pode pasar mais de 20megas por canal. Semelhante aos primeiros modem analogicos de 300bauds que evoluiu ate 56kbps. Comparando a banda de 2.4 com eles acho que ainda estaria como se fosem modem de 9600bps. O problema de nao conseguirmos ter bom alcance sao os receptores do sitema b/g banda muito larga (20megas) menor sensibilidade. quanto menor a banda pasante do receptor, maior sensibilidade do receptor, consequntemente maior alcance, so que quanto menor a largura de banda menos a banda pasante(pra isso e que tem que evoluir com outros tipos de modulacao), por exemplo um canal GSM de telefonia celular tem apenas 200khz, o receptor do celular consegue trafegar dados com um sinal de apenas -110dbm nos no sitema b/g temos que ter -80 pra melhor isso equivale a 30db de diferenca, ou seja uma parabola de 2mts contra uma anteninha de 2dbi. O sitema 3G perde muito alcance se comparado ao GSM ja que a largura do canal e de quase 1 mega( mesmo assim 10 veces menos que o 802,11), so que nese canal de 1 mega consegue pasar mais de 4 megas reais. As teles pagam fortunas por uma faixa de 50 megas, e nos temos 83mhz de graca, 2400-2483.Claro que as teles nao tem interferencias como nos massss. Tentei utilizar algumas bases no modo 5mhz mas nao cheguei a nenhuma conclusao, ja que tenho poucos radios que da para usar, vou ver se consigo mais.

----------


## 1929

> ainda acho que a banda de 2.4b esta mais do que ultrapasada, tem que aparecer outra tecnologia para rejuvenecer a banda, imagina um canal de 20 megas pra usar so 2 megas reais.


Amigo, este assunto ainda é algo que ainda não tenho conhecimento. Por isso gostaria que o assunto fosse mais aprofundado. Tu coloca aí umas questões bem interessantes.

E este firmware, o Oswave, que é para uma familia de chipset Atheros, como o do Nano? Eles lá dizem alguma coisa com relação a largura de banda, canalização, etc.
Tu que está mais a par disto, dá uma olhada lá e depois comenta alguma coisa para nós.
Além do site oficial da Oswave, tem o C3 da nossa conterrânea computech.com.br. Eles juram que não copiaram o firmware, mas tudo é igualzinho. Até as palavras usadas nas especificações do firmwares. Pelo menos tivessem traduzido o firmware, mas parece que traduziram só a descrição. Até o manual deles é em inglês e igual ao original.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> ainda acho que a banda de 2.4b esta mais do que ultrapasada, tem que aparecer outra tecnologia para rejuvenecer a banda, imagina um canal de 20 megas pra usar so 2 megas reais. Por isso a efetividade do wimax que utiliza um canal de 5 megas e pode pasar mais de 20megas por canal. Semelhante aos primeiros modem analogicos de 300bauds que evoluiu ate 56kbps. Comparando a banda de 2.4 com eles acho que ainda estaria como se fosem modem de 9600bps. O problema de nao conseguirmos ter bom alcance sao os receptores do sitema b/g banda muito larga (20megas) menor sensibilidade. quanto menor a banda pasante do receptor, maior sensibilidade do receptor, consequntemente maior alcance, so que quanto menor a largura de banda menos a banda pasante(pra isso e que tem que evoluir com outros tipos de modulacao), por exemplo um canal GSM de telefonia celular tem apenas 200khz, o receptor do celular consegue trafegar dados com um sinal de apenas -110dbm nos no sitema b/g temos que ter -80 pra melhor isso equivale a 30db de diferenca, ou seja uma parabola de 2mts contra uma anteninha de 2dbi. O sitema 3G perde muito alcance se comparado ao GSM ja que a largura do canal e de quase 1 mega( mesmo assim 10 veces menos que o 802,11), so que nese canal de 1 mega consegue pasar mais de 4 megas reais. As teles pagam fortunas por uma faixa de 50 megas, e nos temos 83mhz de graca, 2400-2483.Claro que as teles nao tem interferencias como nos massss. Tentei utilizar algumas bases no modo 5mhz mas nao cheguei a nenhuma conclusao, ja que tenho poucos radios que da para usar, vou ver se consigo mais.


Alguns testes que fiz aqui em 5mhz no 5,8 Ghz me deram um enlace de menor velocidade, poderia explicar o porque? Eu também entendo que para superar essa barreira de velocidade temos que ter outra modução.

----------


## Xororo

> Eu ainda não vi vantagens aparentes. Um equipamento de 20k Reais, não sei se é um bom custo benefício. 
> 
> Devemos nos lembrar que o grande problema dos provedores em frente as grandes Telecoms, nem é essa questão de equipamento, e sim o Link. 
> 
> Não adianta nós conseguirmos equipamentos de alta capacidade que permitam mobilidade e tals, sem ter bons preços nos links. 
> 
> Tem gente aqui no forum que paga mais R$1.500,00 o mega, ao tempo que as grandes teles entregam entregam no cliente 1 mega por até R$100,00. Esse sim, é o grande problema.
> 
> Voltando ao assunto do equipamento da Parks, um outro fator importante é sua robustez, imaginem se for sensível como o EMP-8602, bom, claro que peguei pesado na comparação, mais eu não gostaria de ver um Park na minha torre perder potência depois de uma tempestade.


Josue, apesar do aparelho custar 20k, a longo prazo ele trará retorno, e se rezarmos bastante diminuirá o custo de instalação no cliente, fora que ele segura muito mais conexões do que rádios convencionais.
A questão do link é algo que não tem como mudar, nesse ponto as grandes teles estarão sempre na nossa frente.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Eu acredito qque o radio seja muito melhor que o que agente está acustumado usar RB´s entre outros, mais 20 mil, dá para montar umas 10 repetidoras arrumadas, será que o Parks, vai fazert este papel? Quanto aos clientes não usarem antenas, sei lá, acho que num raio pequeno, deve dar certo, bom, temos que ver o desempenho dele com clientes em padrão N.

----------


## braw

montar varias repetidoras pode ate ser uma boa estrutura, mas pense como seria dar manuntençao nessas repetidoras... parte eletrica, enlaces, internferencia entres outros prob q podem surgir... o Parks pra mim ainda sai na frente pq vc tem uma certa mobilidade q pode ser uma diferencial contra a concorrencia, e ainda tem a possibilidade de atender clientes sem equipamentos externos num raio de 3km como tb foi citado... o valor eh salgado, mas creio que com mais testes podemos pensar melhor sobre adquiri-lo ou nao... estamos no aguardo de mais relatos.

----------


## 1929

> montar varias repetidoras pode ate ser uma boa estrutura, mas pense como seria dar manuntençao nessas repetidoras... parte eletrica, enlaces, internferencia entres outros prob q podem surgir... o Parks pra mim ainda sai na frente pq vc tem uma certa mobilidade q pode ser uma diferencial contra a concorrencia, e ainda tem a possibilidade de atender clientes sem equipamentos externos num raio de 3km como tb foi citado... o valor eh salgado, mas creio que com mais testes podemos pensar melhor sobre adquiri-lo ou nao... estamos no aguardo de mais relatos.


Os relatos ainda são inconclusivos.
E não é 3km. O pessoal da Parks me passou que era 1.5km, o que já é um bom dado, se confirmar.
Quando abri este tópico, logo tomei conhecimento do Parks, mas já se vai um bom tempo e não se tem ainda certeza.
E eu preciso registrar minha base. Não posso esperar muito tempo ainda.

----------


## superxandaoce

> Eu tambem, devo ser o primeiro a utilizar esta tecnologia MIMO em outdoor, fazem questão que façamos o teste, eles importaram o produto e deve chegar na semana que vem.
> 
> Hoje tive a ótima noticia que meu link será instalado na quinta (16/10), caso nós fecharmos acordo para uso do equipamento notifico voces aqui no forum se realmente é funcional como fala nas especificações.
> 
> 
> Anderson


e ai cara ? já testou o equipamento é tudo de bom como eles dizem ? que dificuldades ele tem ? e por quanto ta saindo ?

----------


## Xororo

> ESTE EQUIPAMENTO É ILUSAO PARA QUEM ACHA QUE VAI TER MOBILIDADE A 1.5KM DELE. CONHEÇO VÁRIOS PROVEDORES QUE ESTÃO TESTANDO E SÓ CONSEGUIRAM 700 METROS MOVEL, SE ENTRAR DENTRO DA CASA O SINAL JA NAO PEGA MAIS.


O UsadosMAC está testando em área rural e está conseguindo resultados melhores que isso e acredito que em área urbana o desempenho será melhor ainda. A Parks nunca colocaria o preço de um rádio desses a 20k se fosse ruim. A única coisa que falta são testes conclusivos, mas que é um bom equipamento é, isso não tem discussão.

----------


## Xororo

> BOm, não sei se voces sabem, mas ele vende este equipamento, você vai falar mal do seu peixe? Este meu amigo esta testando, quando ele ligou derrubou os clientes da torre dele todo. 
> [email protected]


Eu não acho que o UsadosMAC vá nos passar resultados imprecisos só pra vender, ainda mais que a maior parte de nós não pode investir 20k em um único equipamento.

----------


## 1929

> e ai cara ? já testou o equipamento é tudo de bom como eles dizem ? que dificuldades ele tem ? e por quanto ta saindo ?


Amigo, acho que voce vai ter que ler algumas páginas mais para traz. Ele já postou alguns resultados.

E para quem ainda tem dúvidas quanto a seriedade das informações do UsadosMac, podem observar que ele está sendo imparcial, pois ele foi bem franco em colocar também as dificuldades.
Quem está pensando só em vender um produto não iria colocar as dificuldades encontradas.

----------


## Xororo

> Amigo, acho que voce vai ter que ler algumas páginas mais para traz. Ele já postou alguns resultados.
> 
> E para quem ainda tem dúvidas quanto a seriedade das informações do UsadosMac, podem observar que ele está sendo imparcial, pois ele foi bem franco em colocar também as dificuldades.
> Quem está pensando só em vender um produto não iria colocar as dificuldades encontradas.


Estou com você 1929.

----------


## 1929

> TEM LUGAR QUE ESTE EQUIPAMENTO ESTA SENDO VENDIDO POR R$ 13.600 REAIS, E A TENDENCIA É BAIXAR MAIS.



Concordo que a escala pode contribuir para baixar preço.
Mas por enquanto são tão poucos que chegaram ao Brasil, que ainda não deve dar para sentir queda de preço.
Onde tem, e com nota fiscal e certificado de homologação?

----------


## johnicar

O teste verdadeiro vai ser com 200 clientes pendurados nele, com apenas um, pra mim nao conclui nada, nem que seja a 5km.Acho que a mobilidade nao seria o quesito mais importante pra mimi, e sim a estabilidade, acho que sem antena externa por menor que seja , nao vai ter estabilidade.Se a parks ja homologou seria bom ja comprar um equipamento e meter nele toda a rede.Nao entendi qual a vantagem de usar ele se nao for no modo MIMO.Ja que sem MIMO e um AP como qualquer outro. Nao vi nehnum teste no modo MIMO.

----------


## UltraFox

> TEM LUGAR QUE ESTE EQUIPAMENTO ESTA SENDO VENDIDO POR R$ 13.600 REAIS, E A TENDENCIA É BAIXAR MAIS.


 
ONDE ???

----------


## 1929

> O teste verdadeiro vai ser com 200 clientes pendurados nele, com apenas um, pra mim nao conclui nada, nem que seja a 5km.Acho que a mobilidade nao seria o quesito mais importante pra mimi, e sim a estabilidade, acho que sem antena externa por menor que seja , nao vai ter estabilidade.Se a parks ja homologou seria bom ja comprar um equipamento e meter nele toda a rede.Nao entendi qual a vantagem de usar ele se nao for no modo MIMO.Ja que sem MIMO e um AP como qualquer outro. Nao vi nehnum teste no modo MIMO.


Sem se esquecer que no modo MIMO, o AP aumenta o desempenho. (Dizem, mas nunca vi de perto).
Pelo que li, já deve dar uma boa melhorada.

Mas se no cliente também for MIMO, aí sim o casamento vai ser o melhor possível.

----------


## Xororo

> Sem se esquecer que no modo MIMO, o AP aumenta o desempenho. (Dizem, mas nunca vi de perto).
> Pelo que li, já deve dar uma boa melhorada.
> 
> Mas se no cliente também for MIMO, aí sim o casamento vai ser o melhor possível.


Mas agora o Fábio confirmou no outro tópico que o rádio tem Beamforming mas não trabalha com MIMO. Será que o desempenho melhorará muito mais que isso sem MIMO?

----------


## Josue Guedes

O que vocês acham do Ubiquiti LiteStation SR-71A....é uma RoutrBoard com o card padrão N da Ubiquiti, preço bem mais em conta, na casa do R$1.000,00, estive olhando e parece ser muito robusto, sem contar que o fabricante não faz nada ruim.

----------


## 1929

> O que vocês acham do Ubiquiti LiteStation SR-71A....é uma RoutrBoard com o card padrão N da Ubiquiti, preço bem mais em conta, na casa do R$1.000,00, estive olhando e parece ser muito robusto, sem contar que o fabricante não faz nada ruim.


Correto Josué, eles não fazem mesmo nada ruim. Mas me parece que eles esqueceram de testar este kit em uso outdoor.
Eu entrei no forum da Ubiquiti e fiz lá uma pergunta sobre o melhor setup para antenas em uso outdoor e não souberam me responder.
Seria com 3 omini, ou melhor seria com 3 setoriais?
Ficaram de testar e retornar, mas até agora nada.
Dá uma olhada no forum. O meu login é o mesmo: 1929.

E já está disponível no Brasil a RB e o cartão, mas ainda sem homologação.

----------


## Xororo

> Correto Josué, eles não fazem mesmo nada ruim. Mas me parece que eles esqueceram de testar este kit em uso outdoor.
> Eu entrei no forum da Ubiquiti e fiz lá uma pergunta sobre o melhor setup para antenas em uso outdoor e não souberam me responder.
> Seria com 3 omini, ou melhor seria com 3 setoriais?
> Ficaram de testar e retornar, mas até agora nada.
> Dá uma olhada no forum. O meu login é o mesmo: 1929.
> 
> E já está disponível no Brasil a RB e o cartão, mas ainda sem homologação.


Imagino que com omni seria mais viável, levando em conta que o equipamento tem maior resistência a interferência, e com omni a cobertura é bem maior.

Só acho que a Ubiquiti, uma empresa que nos fornece equipamentos de qualidade incomparável deveria ter mais compromisso em testar os novos equipamentos para nos passar informações mais concretas. Ultimamente esses novos equipamentos quem anda testando somos nós e eles nem se dão o trabalho.

----------


## 1929

> Imagino que com omni seria mais viável, levando em conta que o equipamento tem maior resistência a interferência, e com omni a cobertura é bem maior.
> 
> Só acho que a Ubiquiti, uma empresa que nos fornece equipamentos de qualidade incomparável deveria ter mais compromisso em testar os novos equipamentos para nos passar informações mais concretas. Ultimamente esses novos equipamentos quem anda testando somos nós e eles nem se dão o trabalho.


Fazendo uma revista no forum da Ubiquiti sobre este cartão, notei que além do meu post, tem vários outros, inclusive mais antigos, onde a resposta oficial da Ubiquiti é sempre a mesma: não testaram mas iriam fazer isso.
Outros participantes tentaram dar alguma ajuda, mas fica tudo na base do "vamos ver". Oficial nada ainda.
O responsável pelo produto, no forum é que deveria dar a palavra final. Um tal de Mike.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Se nem o fabricante quis dizer alguma coisa, não vai ser nóis que vamos garantir alguma coisa né! Com certeza só quem testar que vai poder tirar as conclusões.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Da uma olhada no mini PCI MIMO 300mbps . Alguem conhece ou ja ouviu dizer se é bom?

----------


## Xororo

> Fazendo uma revista no forum da Ubiquiti sobre este cartão, notei que além do meu post, tem vários outros, inclusive mais antigos, onde a resposta oficial da Ubiquiti é sempre a mesma: não testaram mas iriam fazer isso.
> Outros participantes tentaram dar alguma ajuda, mas fica tudo na base do "vamos ver". Oficial nada ainda.
> O responsável pelo produto, no forum é que deveria dar a palavra final. Um tal de Mike.


E não tem como contatar esse cara diretamente por e-mail?

----------


## Xororo

> Da uma olhada no mini PCI MIMO 300mbps . Alguem conhece ou ja ouviu dizer se é bom?


Bom deve ser sim, só que é pra usar com o LiteStation que a gente não tem idéia do desempenho dele outdoor.

----------


## Nano2

> Nossa Empresa KLIK TELECOM www.klik.com.br , testamos (2)dois equipamentos Wavion BWS-2400 Distribuido no Brasil pela Parks, aqui na cidade de Ariquemes, Rondônia. NÃO FUNCIONA. Não joga mais de 500 metros com parede, o sinal oscila muito e as vezes trava, pense bem antes de pagar mais de 20 mil por um equipamento que não vai resolver, mais vale colocar 4 setoriais de 90 graus hyperlink que joga bem mais sinal na torre joga bem mais longe e com bem mais qualidade do que este equipamento, quem quizer pode me contactar pelo MSN/Email: [email protected]. Conheço várias pessoas que tem provedor e testaram este equipamento e todos se desepcionaram e devolveram. Este equipamento é Ilusão. Abraços.


 
Ariquemes, esquecendo a questão mobilidade, dá pra pendurar 230 clientes simultaneos nele com uma banda de 512k a uma distancia de 1,5 / 2 km ?

----------


## ariquemes

Da para colocar 150 clientes de 512K a uma distância de até 4km com nano-statio2.

----------


## 1929

> Da para colocar 150 clientes de 512K a uma distância de até 4km com nano-statio2.


Será?
Acho que isso vai dar o que falar.

----------


## Xororo

> Da para colocar 150 clientes de 512K a uma distância de até 4km com nano-statio2.


Nano 2 aguenta 150 clientes??? Oo

----------


## 1929

> Foi testado em campo, no manual (planfleto) é uma coisa, nós de provedores o teste para valer é o de campo. Pegamos 2 peças de uma empresa que não posso divulgar o nome aqui para testar, devolvemos as 2 peças.


Certo, mas a dúvida ficou agora é com o Nano2 que voce citou. Você fêz o teste com ele e botou 150?

Se fosse tão bom assim seria o supra-sumo dos rádios.

----------


## Xororo

> Certo, mas a dúvida ficou agora é com o Nano2 que voce citou. Você fêz o teste com ele e botou 150?
> 
> Se fosse tão bom assim seria o supra-sumo dos rádios.


Li aqui o povo comentando que é seguro um máximo de uns 40 clientes.

----------


## ariquemes

> Nano 2 aguenta 150 clientes??? Oo


O NanoStation2 como AP aguenta simultaneo 40 clientes de 256K cada em media, lembrando que na mesma torre voce pode colocar 6 nanos, pois cada nanostation abre 60 graus somente. Ou seja, 240 Clientes por torre. :Ciao:

----------


## 1929

> O NanoStation2 como AP aguenta simultaneo 40 clientes de 256K cada em media, lembrando que na mesma torre voce pode colocar 6 nanos, pois cada nanostation abre 60 graus somente. Ou seja, 240 Clientes por torre.


Agora sim, 40 online com 256K. Mas não os 150 que voce falou. Só se você pensou em 150 por cluster.

----------


## Xororo

Agora tá explicado!  :Wink:

----------


## johnicar

Mesmo ela tendo 60 graus de abertura nao da pra colocar mais do que 4 na mesma torre, nao tem canal suficiente. Acho que o pesoal tem muita ilusao de que se uma antena irradia 60 graus de abertura, aos 61 ela nao vai irradiar nada, grande engano. 40 clientes cadastrados por nano totalizando as 4 160 cadastrados.

----------


## 1929

> Mesmo ela tendo 60 graus de abertura nao da pra colocar mais do que 4 na mesma torre, nao tem canal suficiente. Acho que o pesoal tem muita ilusao de que se uma antena irradia 60 graus de abertura, aos 61 ela nao vai irradiar nada, grande engano. 40 clientes cadastrados por nano totalizando as 4 160 cadastrados.


No forum da Ubiquiti tem uma foto de um cluster com 6 Nano.

----------


## johnicar

A ubiquiti nao testa nem as propias SR71 no modo n, imagina se ela vai colocar um produto feito pra cliente, como ap. Quem postou e um usuario e nao a ubiquiti.

----------


## 1929

> A ubiquiti nao testa nem as propias SR71 no modo n, imagina se ela vai colocar um produto feito pra cliente, como ap. Quem postou e um usuario e nao a ubiquiti.


Verdade, foi um usuário, mas tem lá também em outros tópicos, citações dos administradores falando sobre estes clusters. E este usuário relatou que foi tudo bem.

Agora, que a Ubiquiti é fraca neste tipo de suporte aos usuários, isto é mesmo.
Eu mesmo fiz uma pergunta sobre este cartão SR71 no forum e me responderam que iriam testar. Acho que vou branquear de vêz os cabelos e não vou ter resposta.

E tem também no site da hyperlink, montagem com 4 setoriais bem perto umas das outras. Numa das montagens é com splitter e na outra é uma setorial para cada cartão. Não é 60º mas 90º.

Eu tenho um arquivo em power point que baixei no site da hyperlink onde um estudo chegou a conclusão, depois de vários testes que 4 antenas na torre, mesmo SSID e mesmo canal, foi a config que deu melhores resultados. 
É realmente muito estranho para nós, mas se a hyperlink botou no site, deve ser verdade.
Tenho este arquivo noutra máquina lá no serviço.

----------


## 1929

> Mesmo ela tendo 60 graus de abertura nao da pra colocar mais do que 4 na mesma torre, nao tem canal suficiente. Acho que o pesoal tem muita ilusao de que se uma antena irradia 60 graus de abertura, aos 61 ela nao vai irradiar nada, grande engano. 40 clientes cadastrados por nano totalizando as 4 160 cadastrados.


Amigo, me tira uma dúvida pois estou a fim destes Nanos.
Ele suporta 40 cadastrados ou 40 online?

----------


## jodrix

Amigos, tenho aqui 2 *PowerStation* ou seja, bem melhor que *Nano*, tem o* dobro de memoria* e o *Dobro de processamento*, e vou lhes dizer, não é o bicho, uma _rb com r52-350_, tem performance igual ou melhor , agora deixem-me lhes dizer, peguem o (equipamento ou Cartao) mais caro que existir e com certeza, que se teus clientes tiverem mal instalados *não adianta nada*, digo mais, *1 cliente (apenas um, nao precisa mais que isso)* estraga os outros *40 quarenta conectados*, é *impressionante*, custei a me dar conta disso e *paguei caro* tb, _troquei cartoes, fontes rbs e tudo que vcs imaginarem_, o forum é legal mas tem tb seu lado negativo, ou seja, cada um dá um piteco e ai vc se perde no meio de tanta informação, sabem como resolvi e estou resolvendo meus problemas:? revisando todos os clientes instalados, criei uma meta, cliente com *sinal strength acima de -75 dBm* não conecta, prefiro* perder 1 cliente do que 40 ...* nos pops que ja fiz ... tá redondo ... tem pop que uso aquelas placas tplink pci com chipset atheros e tá show 35 simultaneo sabem o custo dessa placa ??? não mais que R$70,00 valor irrisório comparado aos R$ 650 que paguei pelos PowerStations, portanto enxugem suas redes ... sejam felizes, tai minha dica...

Amigo 1929, colaborando com o tópico, nos foi apresentado no curso da Geenge um equipamento MIMO para uso outdoor, segue o link abaixo, ainda não esta homologado, mas o pessoal garante que ja esta em processo de homologação.

InfiNet Wireless R5000-Mm &mdash; InfiNet Wireless Site

Abraços 
Jodrix

----------


## 1929

> Amigos, tenho aqui 2 *PowerStation* ou seja, bem melhor que *Nano*, tem o* dobro de memoria* e o *Dobro de processamento*, e vou lhes dizer, não é o bicho, uma _rb com r52-350_, tem performance igual ou melhor , agora deixem-me lhes dizer, peguem o (equipamento ou Cartao) mais caro que existir e com certeza, que se teus clientes tiverem mal instalados *não adianta nada*, digo mais, *1 cliente (apenas um, nao precisa mais que isso)* estraga os outros *40 quarenta conectados*, é *impressionante*, custei a me dar conta disso e *paguei caro* tb, _troquei cartoes, fontes rbs e tudo que vcs imaginarem_, o forum é legal mas tem tb seu lado negativo, ou seja, cada um dá um piteco e ai vc se perde no meio de tanta informação, sabem como resolvi e estou resolvendo meus problemas:? revisando todos os clientes instalados, criei uma meta, cliente com *sinal strength acima de -75 dBm* não conecta, prefiro* perder 1 cliente do que 40 ...* nos pops que ja fiz ... tá redondo ... tem pop que uso aquelas placas tplink pci com chipset atheros e tá show 35 simultaneo sabem o custo dessa placa ??? não mais que R$70,00 valor irrisório comparado aos R$ 650 que paguei pelos PowerStations, portanto enxugem suas redes ... sejam felizes, tai minha dica...
> 
> Amigo 1929, colaborando com o tópico, nos foi apresentado no curso da Geenge um equipamento MIMO para uso outdoor, segue o link abaixo, ainda não esta homologado, mas o pessoal garante que ja esta em processo de homologação.
> 
> InfiNet Wireless R5000-Mm &mdash; InfiNet Wireless Site
> 
> Abraços 
> Jodrix


Tem razão quando diz que muita informação acaba virando numa polvadeira e embaralhando tudo.
Com este teu depoimento me veio a mente agora, vários outros que relataram algo parecido. E eu já estava esquecendo.

Eu tenho uma placa destas em casa e nunca testei. Mas não é só os 70,00 reais. Tem o custo de montar o pc-ap. Mas por outro lado tem a vantagem de poder usar mais cartões e maior processamento.

Quanto a este equipamento eu já tinha visto, mas como não tinha homologação não dei muita bola.
Chegaram a falar em preço?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Amigos, tenho aqui 2 *PowerStation* ou seja, bem melhor que *Nano*, tem o* dobro de memoria* e o *Dobro de processamento*, e vou lhes dizer, não é o bicho, uma _rb com r52-350_, tem performance igual ou melhor , agora deixem-me lhes dizer, peguem o (equipamento ou Cartao) mais caro que existir e com certeza, que se teus clientes tiverem mal instalados *não adianta nada*, digo mais, *1 cliente (apenas um, nao precisa mais que isso)* estraga os outros *40 quarenta conectados*, é *impressionante*, custei a me dar conta disso e *paguei caro* tb, _troquei cartoes, fontes rbs e tudo que vcs imaginarem_, o forum é legal mas tem tb seu lado negativo, ou seja, cada um dá um piteco e ai vc se perde no meio de tanta informação, sabem como resolvi e estou resolvendo meus problemas:? revisando todos os clientes instalados, criei uma meta, cliente com *sinal strength acima de -75 dBm* não conecta, prefiro* perder 1 cliente do que 40 ...* nos pops que ja fiz ... tá redondo ... tem pop que uso aquelas placas tplink pci com chipset atheros e tá show 35 simultaneo sabem o custo dessa placa ??? não mais que R$70,00 valor irrisório comparado aos R$ 650 que paguei pelos PowerStations, portanto enxugem suas redes ... sejam felizes, tai minha dica...
> 
> Amigo 1929, colaborando com o tópico, nos foi apresentado no curso da Geenge um equipamento MIMO para uso outdoor, segue o link abaixo, ainda não esta homologado, mas o pessoal garante que ja esta em processo de homologação.
> 
> InfiNet Wireless R5000-Mm &mdash; InfiNet Wireless Site
> 
> Abraços 
> Jodrix


Acino em baixo Jodrix, e é verdade 1929, não perde tempo com esse negócio de NanoStation não, vai de RB ou PC-AP, aqui eu uso Router Board temos 7 torres, 6 delas usam RB, temos RB aqui com uptime de mais de 6 mêses, e enlaçes de 5,8 Ghz com mais de 30 dias de Uptime, usando sempre EMP-8602, CM9-GP e XR5, células bem divididas média de 30 online em cada cartão, pings de 2 a 5 ms, um espetáculo. Eu uso Mikrotik para transmissão apenas, e estou satisfeito. Vou citar um repetidor aqui que usa um SWL-3300 e antena TSM 120 graus 9 db, esse eu vi 40 online sem problemas nenhum. Só vou tirar quando queimar mesmo, pois este eu tenho a nota da época que era homologado.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Após um periodo sem comentários do WBS-2400 estou de volta.

Para muitos que não leram os tópicos relacionados a Wavion desde o inicio, nós fomos um dos primeiros no Brasil a testar o WBS-2400, desde então postavamos toda semana a experiencia com este equipamento detalhadamente, enfim, estou concluindo a experiencia com o produto em nossa estrutura e em nossos clientes.

*A Favor:* - A instalação do equipamento em torre é facil apesar do peso do equipamento (+/- 20Kg), seria a mesma coisa que você fixar uma caixa hermética com radio no bastão com saida de um cabo de rede. 
- A integração com outros equipamentos e servidores é bem simples, sendo necessários que somente esses façam o gerenciamente e controle pela interface de rede ethernet (10/100) repassando ao WBS-2400, o WBS-2400 nada mais é do que um rádio emissor de sinal.
- O Wbs-2400 é funcional em até 2km* somente com notebook em áreas com prédios e áreas densamente arborizadas sendo este ultimo o nosso caso, em distancias até 5Km** o produto necessita de antena externa comum de maior ganho para ter uma largura de banda rasoavel.

* A distancia pode variar conforme local de instalação da base.
** Tem variações conforme ambiente

*Ponto de Atenção:* O WBS-2400 não funciona em todos os ambientes, é necessário que haja um estudo e que o fabricante viabilize qual o alcance do equipamento com base na topologia da sua cidade, por incrivel que pareça em cidades planas o WBS-2400 não é muito funcional tendo um alcance médio de 1,5Km com notebook e 3Km com antena externa de maior ganho.

*Totalmente Contra:* - O valor do equipamento não seria a questão pois se colocarmos no papel os gastos em torres, pontos de retransmissão com Mikrotik sem contar luz e aluguel do espaço, o WBS-2400 traz uma grande economia a médio prazo.
- Vamos ao que interessa, desde a chegada do equipamento aqui na empresa o WBS-2400 parou de funcionar uma vez (até onde sei, apresentou somente mais 2 defeitos em outros clientes, até ai OK), na ocasião foi um pouco antes do Natal, notificamos o fabricante que possuia um novo equipamento em estoque, neste periodo eles entraram de recesso onde só recebi a troca no inicio do ano (esperamos cerca de 20 dias sem o equipamento), trocamos e tudo voltou a funcionar... a questão é que comercializamos o produto por R$ 17.000,00 e sendo todos nós provedores não podemos ficar sem fornecer qualquer serviço por mais de 24 horas, nossa sorte que não tinhamos nenhum cliente, utilizavamos o equipamento em nossa estrutura somente para palestras e demonstrações, o "tiro na culatra" foi quando informaram caso não haja produto em estoque teriamos que esperar chegar uma nova remessa da importação... quem trabalha com importação sabe que isso pode demorar dias ou semanas conforme documentação apresentada e liberação alfandegária.
- Sendo otimista, vamos supor que eles mantenham o produto com um nivel de estoque consideravel, a politica de qualquer empresa primeiro a mercadoria com defeito tem que entrar em estoque para sair a nova depois, vamos ter base que o provedor e o fabricante esteja em SP, o prazo minimo de uma transportadora é de um dia para outro (pega no final do dia e entrega no outro dia útil), neste processo se passaram 2 dias no minimo.
- Até o momento da escrita deste post não existe assistencia técnica para o produto, o reparo só é realizado somente com troca integral.


Pessoal relevem todos os pontos sendo eles altos e baixos, o produto é funcional sim mas tem seus contras que devem ser levados muito a sério.

Aos provedores que testaram a Wavion, faça um descritivo da topologia e distancia alcançada, para muitos outros provedores é fundamental.



Abraço a todos.

Anderson
//[email protected]\\

----------


## UltraFox

Muito bom graças a Deus voce existe. Era disso que precisavamos. Si entendi quase tudo o equipamento se comporta melhor onde exista refleções como arvores, morros, predios entre outros, rsrsrs brasilia então tha dificil de funcionar lá.
Realmente isso é complicado o prazo de manutenção. Acredito que havendo demanda de mercado isso melhore.
Porem estou com umas duvidas que seria de performace deste equipamento em termos de velocidade x quantidade de clientes. Muitos falam de 254 clientes a 256kbps cada isso acredito ser um pouco sonho. Então vai a pergunta o que voce já conseguiu dipindurar neste bichinho ai.
Falando como provedor o que seria viavel vender este serviço apenas como MOVÉL ou seja notebooks ou para clientes normais mesmo sem visada?
Antecipadamente obrigado.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Muito bom graças a Deus voce existe. Era disso que precisavamos. Si entendi quase tudo o equipamento se comporta melhor onde exista refleções como arvores, morros, predios entre outros, rsrsrs brasilia então tha dificil de funcionar lá.
> Realmente isso é complicado o prazo de manutenção. Acredito que havendo demanda de mercado isso melhore.
> Porem estou com umas duvidas que seria de performace deste equipamento em termos de velocidade x quantidade de clientes. Muitos falam de 254 clientes a 256kbps cada isso acredito ser um pouco sonho. Então vai a pergunta o que voce já conseguiu dipindurar neste bichinho ai.
> Falando como provedor o que seria viavel vender este serviço apenas como MOVÉL ou seja notebooks ou para clientes normais mesmo sem visada?
> Antecipadamente obrigado.



Olá Ultrafox,

Eu não cheguei nem a 50 usuários online em teste, tive contatos com outros usuários em outros paises e mesmo aqui no Brasil o que verifiquei que ele suporta sim os 254 usuários online mas com banda acima de 70kbps, o fabricante informou que em 254 usuários a banda fica em 128kbps, mas ninguem chegou nos 256 usuários online, estas contas chegaram por uma média...
No meu ponto de vista o WBS-2400 é viavel para todos os serviços, sendo clientes fixos ou móveis no caso de hotspot (com ou sem visada), ele mantem conexão com sensibilidade de -95dbm, para se ter base os equipamentos comuns deixam ter conexão acima de -80dbm (ou se preferir abaixo, quanto menor é melhor, rss).
Dependendo do seu publico, creio que Brasilia seria um dos melhores locais poderia se fazer um misto (fixo/movel) já que existem celulares que se conectam por wi-fi... é questão de estudo do local... mas ele é funcional para ambos... a única observação é que proximo ao limite da distancia ele fica um pouco lento.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

Sinceridade é uma qualidade que deve ser valorizada.
E nesta qustão, nota 10, UsadosMac, pois sei que tu também é revendedor.
Colocou uma situação que a maioria dos revendedores escondem

Só um detalhe quanto as conexões com notebook. Estas distâncias citadas, foram ao ar livre ou dentro de casa?

----------


## johnicar

Acho que eses -95 e a grande diferenca, mas apenas o ponto negativo de que o equipamento nao e modular , se der problemas temos que esperar so pela revenda para solucionar o problema. Impossivel esperar 1 dia, imagina 20 dias.

----------


## 1929

> Acho que eses -95 e a grande diferenca, mas apenas o ponto negativo de que o equipamento nao e modular , se der problemas temos que esperar so pela revenda para solucionar o problema. Impossivel esperar 1 dia, imagina 20 dias.


No meu caso que é interior, tu já imagina o transtorno?
Sendo rápido, dois dias de Sedex, e suponhamos que eles tivessem no estoque, mais dois dias para voltar. Nesse meio tempo eu quebro.

O ideal seria manter dois deles. Um ativo e um de reserva. Mas aí já viu né? 2x17.000,00 não dá para querer, mesmo que ele tenha um super desempenho.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Sinceridade é uma qualidade que deve ser valorizada.
> E nesta qustão, nota 10, UsadosMac, pois sei que tu também é revendedor.
> Colocou uma situação que a maioria dos revendedores escondem
> 
> Só um detalhe quanto as conexões com notebook. Estas distâncias citadas, foram ao ar livre ou dentro de casa?


Olá 1929,

Estamos lidando com valor alto, não gostaria de oferecer um produto a ninguem que não tenha a sua função principal alcançada.... preferimos informar prós e contras, o cliente comprando ele tem ciencia e pode resolver estas questões breviamente. Atendo clientes exigentes a 10 anos.

Vamos ao que interessa, dentro da casa somente em distancia mais curta, 1 no maximo a 2Km dependendo do ambiente.

Em distancia de 5km somente com antena externa com ganho de 12dbi e superior.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Olá 1929,
> 
> Estamos lidando com valor alto, não gostaria de oferecer um produto a ninguem que não tenha a sua função principal alcançada.... preferimos informar prós e contras, o cliente comprando ele tem ciencia e pode resolver estas questões breviamente. Atendo clientes exigentes a 10 anos.
> 
> Vamos ao que interessa, dentro da casa somente em distancia mais curta, 1 no maximo a 2Km dependendo do ambiente.
> 
> Em distancia de 5km somente com antena externa com ganho de 12dbi e superior.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Valeu pela informação.
1km dentro de casa já é um bom início. Eu tinha visto alguns testes no site da Wavion e achava que não daria isso.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Valeu pela informação.
> 1km dentro de casa já é um bom início. Eu tinha visto alguns testes no site da Wavion e achava que não daria isso.



Olá 1929,

Não sei se voce lembra dos relatos que informei logo no começo... eu consegui acesso somente com notebook sem antena externa com carro em movimento a 4,4km com visada.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Olá 1929,
> 
> Não sei se voce lembra dos relatos que informei logo no começo... eu consegui acesso somente com notebook sem antena externa com carro em movimento a 4,4km com visada.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Sim, mas depois começaram alguns outros relatos meio desanimadores e até já quase tinha me esquecido.
Mas agora eu te pergunto: porque a Wavion coloca aqueles testes lá em Bombain. Eles não são tão animadores.
Se os fornecedores resolverem a questão da assistencia técnica, até que se poderia experimentar.

----------


## lipeiori

Não sei se já postaram, mas achei um adaptador N com saída para 1 antena externa:

Adaptador USB Wireless Krazer 200Mw B/G/N Chipset Ralink Com Saída Para Pigtail E Antena Externa.

Especificações técnicas do produto 

Chipset Ralink High Power 200MW.
Taxa de transferência de até 150Mb.
Opera nas bandas b/g/n.

Features

Complies with IEEE 802.11b , IEEE 802.11g and IEEE 802.11n products 
Supports N Mode to increase the transmission 80% faster 
Supports WMM (Wireless Multimedia) to increase multimedia data throughput 
High throughput supports multi-media data bandwidth requirement 
Supports 64/128-bit WEP, WPA (TKIP with IEEE 802.1x) and AES functions for high level security 
Increases data security and reliability by Automatic Fallback 
Supports the most popular operating system: Windows 98SE/Me/2000/XP/Vista, Linux and MAC 
Supports USB2.2 interface

.:: Wireless RJ ::.

----------


## braw

alguem sabe de algum radinho q opere em MIMO mas q ja tenha sido testado??? tenho interesse em montar um hotspot aki na minha cidade, mas o local no qual penso soh teria como usar MIMO devido ao bloqueio de edificaçoes e muitas arvores... tendo me vista q o padrao N se propaga melhor nessa condiçoes acho q seria interessante usar um radinho desses pra atender um raio pequeno... alguem ae sabe de uma soluçao para isso???  :Itsme:

----------


## 1929

Tecnologia é uma coisa que evolui rápido.
VEjam o novo modelo do BWS2400.
E agora como fica quem comprou o outro? Dizem que alguns bugs foram corrigidos.

----------


## Gilmar

o que esse WBS tem de diferente???

Aguardo.

----------


## 1929

> o que esse WBS tem de diferente???
> 
> Aguardo.


Segundo o fabricante é mais leve, mais fácil de fixar no mastro e foram corrigidos alguns bugs.

Se comparar com a foto do anterior dá para ver que é mais compacto.

----------


## UltraFox

e o preço mudou também ???

----------


## tiagomatias

Bom amigos,
faz a algum tempo q n participo do forum, mas sempre que posso estou aqui lendo sobre as novidades.
amigo venho hoje falar um pouco sobre o BWS2400. Estou com um equipamento deste em minha mãos, testei e testei, e sinceramente resumindo tudo, não vale o investimento. Já coloquei em várias torres em várias alturas, configurei de varias formas, e não se passa de um rádio normal como qualquer outro, com a diferença do preço :d . Claro q ele tem algumas vantagens acima de outros rádios q existe no mercado, como por exemplo, a sensibilidade dele é incrivel, mas ao mesmo tempo por ter uma sensibilidade muito sensivel ele pega muito ruido de outros radios ao redor, e seu nivel de ruido sempre fica muito alto. Teste de throughput do BWS2400 e o mesmo n passou de 500 a 580Kbs. O q acho engraçado é q alguns vendedores estão falando para todos os cantos q esse radio quenta 350 clientes, ate pode quentar, mas com um throughput deste n sei a q velocidade eles irão navegar, só sei q com 15 mil reais eu monto uma base com mikrotik/routerboard com 4 setorial q ali sim na pratica sabemos q se garante uma média de 70 clientes simultaneos em cada cartão com um throughput de 400Kbs CADA. 

Amigos n quero criar polemica alguma e nem falar mal de fornecedor, mas hoje é a realidade doque q se esta vendo deste rádio, na minha humilde opinião prefiro investir essa grana em mais uma celula com mikrotik.

abraços
o*
*

----------


## 1929

> ...
> ...
> Amigos n quero criar polemica alguma e nem falar mal de fornecedor, mas hoje é a realidade doque q se esta vendo deste rádio, na minha humilde opinião prefiro investir essa grana em mais uma celula com mikrotik.
> ...


E o que tu acha de um clusterzinho com 6 Nano2 passando 17 a 18 mbps cada um?
Se colocar 30 online em cada Nano, fica bem econômico também.
E o Nano também é muito sensível. E tem um recurso de tratamento de ruídos, que não sei como é feito, mas o resultado é excelente.
Todas as leituras me indicam um noise floor de -94 a -96 dbm e sinal tudo em torno de -45 a -55 dbm.
Eu abri o tópico sobre o BWS2400 porque achei no início que seria a solução mas todos os comentários são contrários.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Bom amigos,
> faz a algum tempo q n participo do forum, mas sempre que posso estou aqui lendo sobre as novidades.
> amigo venho hoje falar um pouco sobre o BWS2400. Estou com um equipamento deste em minha mãos, testei e testei, e sinceramente resumindo tudo, não vale o investimento. Já coloquei em várias torres em várias alturas, configurei de varias formas, e não se passa de um rádio normal como qualquer outro, com a diferença do preço :d . Claro q ele tem algumas vantagens acima de outros rádios q existe no mercado, como por exemplo, a sensibilidade dele é incrivel, mas ao mesmo tempo por ter uma sensibilidade muito sensivel ele pega muito ruido de outros radios ao redor, e seu nivel de ruido sempre fica muito alto. Teste de throughput do BWS2400 e o mesmo n passou de 500 a 580Kbs. O q acho engraçado é q alguns vendedores estão falando para todos os cantos q esse radio quenta 350 clientes, ate pode quentar, mas com um throughput deste n sei a q velocidade eles irão navegar, só sei q com 15 mil reais eu monto uma base com mikrotik/routerboard com 4 setorial q ali sim na pratica sabemos q se garante uma média de 70 clientes simultaneos em cada cartão com um throughput de 400Kbs CADA. 
> 
> Amigos n quero criar polemica alguma e nem falar mal de fornecedor, mas hoje é a realidade doque q se esta vendo deste rádio, na minha humilde opinião prefiro investir essa grana em mais uma celula com mikrotik.
> 
> abraços
> o


Pois é, é o que falei no começo, ainda não vi nada melhor que Mikrotik para nós. E com essa grana, quantas celulas dá para montar! Umas 8 ou 10.

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Bom amigos,
> faz a algum tempo q n participo do forum, mas sempre que posso estou aqui lendo sobre as novidades.
> amigo venho hoje falar um pouco sobre o BWS2400. Estou com um equipamento deste em minha mãos, testei e testei, e sinceramente resumindo tudo, não vale o investimento. Já coloquei em várias torres em várias alturas, configurei de varias formas, e não se passa de um rádio normal como qualquer outro, com a diferença do preço :d . Claro q ele tem algumas vantagens acima de outros rádios q existe no mercado, como por exemplo, a sensibilidade dele é incrivel, mas ao mesmo tempo por ter uma sensibilidade muito sensivel ele pega muito ruido de outros radios ao redor, e seu nivel de ruido sempre fica muito alto. Teste de throughput do BWS2400 e o mesmo n passou de 500 a 580Kbs. O q acho engraçado é q alguns vendedores estão falando para todos os cantos q esse radio quenta 350 clientes, ate pode quentar, mas com um throughput deste n sei a q velocidade eles irão navegar, só sei q com 15 mil reais eu monto uma base com mikrotik/routerboard com 4 setorial q ali sim na pratica sabemos q se garante uma média de 70 clientes simultaneos em cada cartão com um throughput de 400Kbs CADA. 
> 
> Amigos n quero criar polemica alguma e nem falar mal de fornecedor, mas hoje é a realidade doque q se esta vendo deste rádio, na minha humilde opinião prefiro investir essa grana em mais uma celula com mikrotik.
> 
> abraços
> o


Amigo, qual placa você coloca pra conseguir estes 70 clientes a 400kbps, por placa ?

Obrigado

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo, qual placa você coloca pra conseguir estes 70 clientes a 400kbps, por placa ?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa noite cristianoduarte, acho q a forma q me expressei ficou meio confusa, os 400kbps de throughput é por cartão, no caso seria 400kbps por cada cartão, e não por cliente.
hoje os cartões cm9, r52h, senao, etc conseguem tranquilo esse desempenho muito bem.

exemplificando:
cartao wireless modulando a 11MB a média de um cartão bom em 2.4ghz da 4MB de throughput com uma taxa de transferencia em uma média de 400 - 550Kbps.

----------

